# Thread for Wanted Items for Vintage MTB Only



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Since for sale ads are now free and wanted ads have always been free but hard to find, instead of flooding the forum with wanted threads, let's just post them here. MCS and I will move things here as they crop up as lurkers and new people may not see this.

Maybe negotiate through pms if you can help people out. As always, be wary of spammers and scammers. Just because they have an MTBR account doesn't make them legit. Use common sense.

*VINTAGE MOUNTAIN BIKES AND PARTS ONLY.* Let's say the cut off should be around 1997ish give or take a few years.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ok anybody got a Trailmaster any model for sale?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thread for Wanted Ads and Posts for Vintage MTB Only*

Wait. Me too. Maybe not the Laguna though.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Seek:

Salsa P10
2 wheels worth black deer head brakes
Trailmaster Large
Cunningham Large
Ibis Custom Large
Breezer II or III Large


----------



## cbbond (Oct 24, 2013)

Dear Forum Members:

I am searching for a front derailleur for my early nineties Ritchey Mountain Bike restoration.

Trying to setup NOS, Ritchey Compact 175 Crankset on the bike.

The existing Shimano Deore XT front derailleur is not compatible with Ritchey Crankset.

Looking for good upgrade for Front Derailleur, one that I can scale out if I add a new rear derailleur in the future.

Please provide make and model of Front Derailleur (with flat profile outer plate), as this has been a daunting project.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

cbbond said:


> Dear Forum Members:
> 
> I am searching for a front derailleur for my early nineties Ritchey Mountain Bike restoration.
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture of your crankset? There should be tons of XT FDs that you can use. They are pretty prevalent. You would need a seattube diameter measurement as well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tductape said:


> Cunningham Large


If one lands within your radar and you swing and miss, it's off the list.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> If one lands within your radar and you swing and miss, it's off the list.


I had some good advice that it was too small.


----------



## cbbond (Oct 24, 2013)

I uploaded an image of my Ritchey Logic Compact (175) cranks (**).

**Note: Searching for Compatible Front Derailleur

Please help!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking for DKG shifter mounts for XTR900. Anyone got a spare pair left?

So greedy Mr. Aemmer....! What kind of a wanted list is that?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks G. 

Quality 1" fork. Steel. Threaded or threadless. 420 AC. 8 1/2" + steer tube tube needed. 
Mid 80's vintage 650b rims. 32 or 36 hole. Double wall preferred. 
27.0 seat post. Silver. Ritchey or Nitto early 90's vintage. Silver. 330mm+.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cbbond said:


> I uploaded an image of my Ritchey Logic Compact (175) cranks (**).
> 
> **Note: Searching for Compatible Front Derailleur
> 
> Please help!


A 28.6 Suntour XC Pro MD FD would probably be your best option then. The curve of the cage was set to follow the 'compact' microdirve rings.
I might have one, but I need to see if it's regular XC Pro or MD. Let me know if you're interested and I'll go lookin'.



jeff said:


> Thanks G.
> 
> Ritchey cable hanger. 1" for quill. Not clamp style. Silver.


I've got one of these. PM me your address and I'll send it your way.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

While we're at it, I'm looking for a complete set of Ritchey Logic cantilever brakes (silver is ideal).

I've got a compete set of M732 XT in silver for trade. I might have an ok set of M900 XTR to trade as well.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

looking for a good rear der for my 1986 Schwinn Sierra


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

A 15" WTB Phoenix.  I know I know..... keep praying.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I might be able to help you with those brakes but there's a chance it's the later goldish finish. It will take a few days before I can dig in to the box though.


Rumpfy said:


> While we're at it, I'm looking for a complete set of Ritchey Logic cantilever brakes (silver is ideal).
> 
> I've got a compete set of M732 XT in silver for trade. I might have an ok set of M900 XTR to trade as well.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a Suntour XC 9000 *FRONT* cantilever brake? (Not a rear SE, or a later XC Pro.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> I might be able to help you with those brakes but there's a chance it's the later goldish finish. It will take a few days before I can dig in to the box though.


Cool, keep me posted. The levers I have are the goldish finish, so that could work out well. We could work out a trade, but I'd owe you something to balance the deal.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

In dire need of a Shimano M732 front derailleur in 28.6 clamp. Needs to be mint or near mint for finishing a bike I've been working on for way too long.

I have cash or cool parts to trade, if that's what you're into.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a couple different ones


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking for some stuff which is hard to get and even harder in Europe...

- Salsa P7 or P10 stem (1", quill)
- PAUL(DDT) Front Hub, 32°, red, first version (swap possible with a black Bullseye 32° front hub)

I am located in Berlin/Germany.
Thanks,
Marco

Sorted: 
Dirt Drop (Specialized BB1)


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

The skinwall 26x1.9 Speedmax Tires on my Rock Combo are a bit crusty. 

I know these don't tend to be a super desireable tire, but they work well on that application and blackwalls look stupid on that bike - anybody have some? 

Or something else in the 1.8 or 1.9 range that might work?


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

- Cunningham fixed angle seatpost for my 38.2 Phoenix or maybe just the parts where you fit the saddle to the post and ill figure it out from there.
- Cunningham seatpost Quick release
- 36 WTB rear hub silver, needs to be the early stickered version not the laser edged.

^ all icing on the proverbial cake. 

have; cash, might trade nos wtb new paradigm bits (front hub, headset, bottom bracket (not ti))


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

different rear derailluers?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

1 1/8" 120mm - 0 deg. silver Control Tech ahead stem.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

best rear dear I have not nos or anything


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*death by over engineering*

At one point Suntour was at the top of the mfg heap



rzims said:


> different rear derailluers?


----------



## cbbond (Oct 24, 2013)

**Note: I am searching 'FRONT DERAILLEUR' for my Ritchey Project - with flat profile outer plate


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm looking for a Browning automatic front chainring/crankset, and any steel Moots products,(19' steel YBB)


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I am looking for 2 x Ritchey Megabite Z-Max 2.1 tan wall tyres in NOS or very good condition.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

dirtdrop said:


> I am looking for 2 x Ritchey Megabite Z-Max 2.1 tan wall tyres in NOS or very good condition.


I'm assuming you know about these, but just in case:

MOMBAT: Tires For Sale


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

caemis said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for some stuff which is hard to get and even harder in Europe...
> 
> - Salsa P7 or P10 stem (1", quill)
> ...


still looking


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Starting a new project and looking for some missing bits.

Seek in good to great condition. All proper for 1983:

Front and rear derailleurs Suntour Mountech. FOUND
Front/Rear (130) Phil Wood hubs. Steel center, prefer logo intact.
Suntour XCII Pedals.
Sella Royal anatomic seat?
Campagnolo wheel quick release skewers. FOUND
Shift/Brake housing (yellow preferred) proper for a 1983 build.
Seidisport chain.


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

*WTB: WTB Speedmaster Roller Cam Pulleys*









I've finally got my hands on a WTB Speedmaster Roller Cam, but the pulleys are wrecked by previous owner.

I need a set of WTB Speedmaster Roller-Cam Pulleys


----------



## nick304 (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone here know the part number for the coda rear brake adaptor that allows a standard pattern brake to be bolted up where a Sachs brake once was on the super V 4000 DH.
Or even where I might find one?
Also looking for an SDG saddle in red glitter. Any style as long as it's in good condition.

Will pay good money and postage to australia.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Need a pair of M730 XT black cantilever brakes preferably in black. Also looking for either a tioga or answer hyperlite handlebar in black. For an 88 mongoose tomac signature.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking for a set of Black XC Pro Brakes, would love the hanger and cross over cables if you have them too but not a show stopper if not. Thanks!!


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

looking for a few skewers
one front M730 [100mm] has the rubber handle-STILL NEED THIS!!
one or two sets M737 [100/135] let me know what you got-ONE SET PURCHASED AND STILL LOOKING FOR SECOND SET

thanks


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

not looking for much, but maybe rare?

1 - Gravity Research "rim crusher" brake (front or rear, but I don't think it matters)

Not too much great to trade, but good shape rear/front M735 derailleurs and v brakes, Easton hyperlite bars, 2013 Syntec 27.3 carbon post...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I need Shimano M700 Deerhead derailleurs in pretty great shape. Got cash, got stuff, thanks!

EDIT: SORTED, thank you rismtb!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi girlonbike, I have some early stuff will send pic of f&r


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> Hi girlonbike, I have some early stuff will send pic of f&r


thanks! will send you a pm.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I am looking for the Englund Total Air removal/installation tool and spare rebound adjusters.

just scored some cartridges that came on a Judy and I will need to rebuild ,transplant and install them in my fork. Hoping someone has spares they don't need.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone have a Campagnolo U brake? Im in need of one. The set on eBay is missing to much and is super rough. Thanks!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I've got the tool for sure (I've always just installed and removed with my hands) and perhaps the rebound bits. It might not be until the weekend before I can search for them.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Shayne! that would surely help. much appreciated!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking for a 36 hole Specialized BX23 or GX23 rim. White label preferred. 

Can buy or trade for something else


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi girlonbike these are the ones I have I couldn't figure out how to download pics on PM pane


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

perfect. pm'ed! thanks!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a wide (25 in. minimum) handlebar appropriate for a late '90s build.

The frame is from '96, but the components are a bit newer (1997-98 era). To find the width I want the bars will likely be riser - I prefer medium to low rise. Club Roost made a set that would work, and possibly others.

Thanks.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Getting closer to a fully functioning Englund TA system for my '97 Judy XC.

I am looking for a pair of Englund top caps and the top out springs for a 63mm travel to fit a 97' Judy XC.

The top out springs shown are what I believe to be the 72mm travel springs.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Bontrager Crowbar with the built in cross brace. I'll measure when I get home if interested.


laffeaux said:


> I'm looking for a wide (25 in. minimum) handlebar appropriate for a late '90s build.
> 
> The frame is from '96, but the components are a bit newer (1997-98 era). To find the width I want the bars will likely be riser - I prefer medium to low rise. Club Roost made a set that would work, and possibly others.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I'm looking for a wide (25 in. minimum) handlebar appropriate for a late '90s build.
> 
> The frame is from '96, but the components are a bit newer (1997-98 era). To find the width I want the bars will likely be riser - I prefer medium to low rise. Club Roost made a set that would work, and possibly others.
> 
> Thanks.


They aren't necessarily of that vintage, but Salsa made fairly wide "flat bars" with 25.4mm clamps until very recently.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

jeff said:


> I have a Bontrager Crowbar with the built in cross brace. I'll measure when I get home if interested.


Yeah, if you don't mind checking I'd be interested. 

I'd prefer to go vintage over modern if possible.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty hammered. Logo rub but straight, no dings. 25" Free if you want em and not offended if you don't. 



laffeaux said:


> Yeah, if you don't mind checking I'd be interested.
> 
> I'd prefer to go vintage over modern if possible.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I am still looking for a Salsa P10 stem 1" quill ... or can someone give me the exact measurements for a rebuild.
Thanks, Marco (from Berlin/Germany)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

caemis said:


> Hi, I am still looking for a Salsa P10 stem 1" quill ... or can someone give me the exact measurements for a rebuild.
> Thanks, Marco (from Berlin/Germany)


I think try the Salsa thread here. There's a jpg of a pamphlet with the measurements. Try google. Should come up.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Looking for a 22.2 bontrager quill stem for 25.4 bar,130-135 reach low rise.

Thanks!


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an AMP fork if anyone is interested..


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm looking for the below groupset or individual parts (or a donor bike) in good condition. Please PM if you have any for sale.

Brakes: Campagnolo Record OR 
Brake Levers: Campagnolo Record OR
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record OR, bottom pull, adjustable 28.6-33mm clamp version
Headset: Campagnolo Record OR, 1 inch threaded
Rear Derailleur:	Campagnolo Record OR
Derailleur Cables: Campagnolo Record OR
Cables: Campagnolo Record OR
Cassette: Campagnolo Record OR
Chain: Campagnolo Record OR
Cranks: Campagnolo Record OR with matching chainrings
Bottom Bracket: Campagnolo Record OR
Pedals: Campagnolo Record OR
Seatpost: Campagnolo Record OR, 29.4mm
Hubs & Skewers: Campagnolo Record OR


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

N10S said:


> Looking for a 22.2 bontrager quill stem for 25.4 bar,130-135 reach low rise.
> 
> Thanks!


Almost positive I have that stem. PM me and I'll check when I get home from work.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

stingray230sx said:


> looking for a few skewers
> one front m730 [100mm] has the rubber handle-still need this!!
> One or two sets m737 [100/135] let me know what you got-one set purchased and still looking for second set
> 
> thanks


all found thanks


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking for a bolt on Vbrake shock brace for a judy xc in champagne/silver, please and thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a reminder. Big ticket items like frames wanted or for sale doesn't belong in these small ticket items threads. You still need to take out an ad here:

WANTED: Wanted Bikes and Frames - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories
FOR SALE: Vintage Bike - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Ads are now free! FREE!! FREEEEEEE!!!

Thanks. It's in the stickies...

For best visibility, fill out a classifieds ad, start a new thread in the VRC forum and the now not-so-new policy is to not lock them so people can comment but the OP may not excessively bump their own threads.

Piggybacking in photo threads with wanted or for sale spam will get those posts deleted. Those threads are to celebrate the bikes, not hawk them.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris King, Black, 1" 2nut. I just need the top nut for my CK headset. Currently substituting a Shimano on there and it is driving me batty.

CBR crank caps in black.

Hite Rite, large Black (I have several in silver).

That is all.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

have- Fat City rigid orig. threaded fork for wicked 18in. color is metallic purple.

want- light, high end steel, 415/420mm fork w/190mm (at least) unthreaded 1 1/8 steerer.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Attn. Dirtdrop,
I have a single Campag cantilever. Do you have any parts to trade? I'm collecting parts to build a Rossin MTB.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Found.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

want- Ibis titanium Hbar.

xtr m950 v brake levers.

king classic rear hub. 135mm.

Selle Italia Turbomatic> can't have enough of those.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Piggybacking in photo threads with wanted or for sale spam will get those posts deleted. Those threads are to celebrate the bikes, not hawk them.


That was my favorite pastime back when Classifieds cost $2. I recall celebrating a certain 1990 Spec Stumpy that I also had for sale somewhere else, coincidentally!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

klasse said:


> That was my favorite pastime back when Classifieds cost $2. I recall celebrating a certain 1990 Spec Stumpy that I also had for sale somewhere else, coincidentally!


Weren't you celebrating an Ibis Titanium that was sold too? Good job.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Weren't you celebrating an Ibis Titanium that was sold too? Good job.


yeah show me an Ibis Ti that has never been sold. duh


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I need a 26.4 seat post for my Wicked, I have Kalloy on the way so I can get it back on the trail but would love something nicer???


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

caemis said:


> Hi, I am still looking for a Salsa P10 stem 1" quill ... or can someone give me the exact measurements for a rebuild.
> Thanks, Marco (from Berlin/Germany)


Hi, the planned rebuild doesn't work (at least not here in Germany), so still looking for the stem above...
Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I found 26.4 Control Tech to be the only post that size that would hold up on my Fat.


lewisfoto said:


> I need a 26.4 seat post for my Wicked, I have Kalloy on the way so I can get it back on the trail but would love something nicer???


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hite Rite, large Black (I have several in silver).

- td, I've got one laying around collecting dust, black large - gratis, if you're Bay Area or close shipping free too. I have a couple, but can't quite get them dialed in right, I'm obviously no bike mech. 

Cheers, Ben


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Marin lite/titanium parts*

EARLY MARIN LITE / TITANIUM PARTS!

Hi, I've got a couple of early (92/93) top end marins that I'm building up in a kind of mid life crisis reliving my youth kind of way!! I'm looking for any interesting or rare parts titanium included, seat posts, seats & stem, did I say any Ti parts would be nice?!!!

I'm in the UK but don't let that put you off! I have 100% ebay feedback and my username on Retrobike | Retro, Vintage and Classic Mountain, Road and BMX bikes is shawnb for some reassurance !

Thanks 
Shawn.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,
does anyone have a pair of WTB Toe Flips left over? Thanks, Marco


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Seeking rear axle for WTB classic 135mm rear FW hub. I have the end caps. Old axle was bent, then lost. :-(


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I need a single, Magura vinyl brake lever dust cover. The one that snaps on. Not the rubber version. Thanks!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Looking for: 

Bontrager Mag21 crown in good shape
White Industries USA made CNC 110 CBD Cranks


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking for a fillet brazed Ritchey quill stem (not bullmoose) in size 130 or 140mm. Got anything?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

not fillet but newer 130mm tig possibly to get you going


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

rismtb said:


> not fillet but newer 130mm tig possibly to get you going


If laffeaux doesn't need it, let me know how much you need please.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"might be able to help you with those brakes but there's a chance it's the later goldish finish. It will take a few days before I can dig in to the box though."

"Cool, keep me posted. The levers I have are the goldish finish, so that could work out well. We could work out a trade, but I'd owe you something to balance the deal."

--------

Jeff, did you and Rumply ever do this trade? If not I am interested in your gold finish Ritchey brakes.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Williwoods said:


> Looking for:
> 
> Bontrager Mag21 crown in good shape
> White Industries USA made CNC 110 CBD Cranks


I may have the crown you are looking for, however it has some brake cable rub. Otherwise OK.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> not fillet but newer 130mm tig possibly to get you going


Thanks for the offer, but I really need the fillet brazed version. I have a stem that will work until I find the right one.

Hopefully dubya3 can use it.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

lewisfoto said:


> I need a 26.4 seat post for my Wicked, I have Kalloy on the way so I can get it back on the trail but would love something nicer???


I have a 26.4 Interloc if u r interested.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Mr. Claus said:


> not looking for much, but maybe rare?
> 
> 1 - Gravity Research "rim crusher" brake (front or rear, but I don't think it matters)
> 
> Not too much great to trade, but good shape rear/front M735 derailleurs and v brakes, Easton hyperlite bars, 2013 Syntec 27.3 carbon post...


Have the "Rim Crusher" (front), Pipe Dreams (rear) and cantilever levers in red if you are interested and have some commensurate items to trade...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

where would you like this mailed? how fast do you want would depend on shipping over the 20 for stem if you still want


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

rismtb said:


> where would you like this mailed? how fast do you want would depend on shipping over the 20 for stem if you still want


Cheapest mail would be fine, unless it fits in a $6 small priority box. I'll talk to the wife tonight and see if we still have access to PayPal (haven't used it in forever), assuming you use that method. Otherwise I can drop $25- $30 or usps money order in the mail to you.

I'll get back to you this evening

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

It's from around 2000 so it's not quite vintage but I'd love to find one or two more of these old Specialized BG saddles. I was told this one was a take off from a Rockhopper









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

lets try to keep this thread vintage only. otherwise, the purpose of this thread gets lost. great stuff for people to buy/sell/trade so far. thanks to all who've offered their stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datasurfer said:


> "might be able to help you with those brakes but there's a chance it's the later goldish finish. It will take a few days before I can dig in to the box though."
> 
> "Cool, keep me posted. The levers I have are the goldish finish, so that could work out well. We could work out a trade, but I'd owe you something to balance the deal."
> 
> ...


Dang, where ya been H?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

datasurfer said:


> Have the "Rim Crusher" (front), Pipe Dreams (rear) and cantilever levers in red if you are interested and have some commensurate items to trade...


Oh man, that's fantastic DS. I could really use the gravity research rim crusher brake. I'm a bit light on trade items, what are you looking for? Would you mind sending me a pic in a PM? I'm sure we can work out some kind of trade. I have a nice control tech jimmy stop brake, and a WTB (I think American made, but I can send pics) speedmaster canti brake, odd older Ti specialized stem (threadless 1 1/8", look them up they're actually quite nice)....let me know what you think. Cheers, oh and are you a Bay Area person?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Dang, where ya been H?


Hey E! Missed you guys too! Been spending half my time in WA/OR expanding my business. Hasn't left a lot of time for my vintage bike fetish lately ;-)


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

delete


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone has parts for a Gary Fisher RS-1? I need the elastomers for the rear 'shock', or suggest replacement options? Thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I totally flaked on him. Now they're on my neighbors bike. 


datasurfer said:


> "might be able to help you with those brakes but there's a chance it's the later goldish finish. It will take a few days before I can dig in to the box though."
> 
> "Cool, keep me posted. The levers I have are the goldish finish, so that could work out well. We could work out a trade, but I'd owe you something to balance the deal."
> 
> ...


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

possibly. what are you trying to get for it? how are the sidewalls on those rims? I see the raw hub come up for sale every once in a while.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Wanted Kooka Racha brake levers in black.

I have got some stuff that I hope meets the VRC cut-off. 

Bulls Eye gray hubs front and rear laced to mismatched rims. 
Vetta Gell, VSA 
Kore front QR 
Turbo seat red and white 
purple seat hardware 
WTB flat bar


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I'm building up my '89 stumpjumper with a modern 1x10 SLX drive and XT V-Brakes and I'm possibly going to part out the original build if anyone needs the parts. 

It's all Shimano Deore, brakes, drivetrain and hubs, and the crank/rings are Biopace in excellent condition. Original wheels are true and in excellent condition as well. 

I also have a '93 stumpjumper with many original components that I'm not sure what I'm doing with yet. If you need late 80s early 90s specialized/Shimano, let me know. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Co-opski said:


> Wanted Kooka Racha brake levers in black.
> 
> I have got some stuff that I hope meets the VRC cut-off.
> 
> ...


Lots of messages on the WTB bars. GirlOnABike gets the first chance since she was in first. Not sure of the history on the bars but they look to be titanium as the finish is similar to my Fatback and old Bontrager Titec bars. I'm surprised there is little interest in the hot anodized parts or saddles. I think I had a Vetta VSA with a neon pink and green tiger print lycra cover back in 1992. 

BTW what is a good spot to look for Kooka Racha brake levers. I've been scoring ebay for a year now. I have a right one from my BMX days. I like the rubber they have on the levers as they keep my fingers warm on my fatbike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Co-opski said:


> Lots of messages on the WTB bars. GirlOnABike gets the first chance since she was in first. Not sure of the history on the bars but they look to be titanium as the finish is similar to my Fatback and old Bontrager Titec bars. I'm surprised there is little interest in the hot anodized parts or saddles. I think I had a Vetta VSA with a neon pink and green tiger print lycra cover back in 1992.
> 
> BTW what is a good spot to look for Kooka Racha brake levers. I've been scoring ebay for a year now. I have a right one from my BMX days. I like the rubber they have on the levers as they keep my fingers warm on my fatbike.


Thanks! Paid.

Retrobike.uk may have some people that would have those levers. Some other way cheaper options could be the older Shimano levers that have rubber covers. or plastidip your current levers?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Knew those WTBs would go quick, but pretty short, no? As for the Kooka Racha levers, another option is some nice Machine Tech zero flex, I wouldn't pay more than $75 or $80 for those, but they're quite nice. cheers, BTW I might be interested in that Turbo, I'll get back to you via PM. Cheers


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

WANT: 

26.8 Ti layback post 330mm or longer
1 Red Paul Stoplight, or pair of anther color.
Old Paul love levers.
Cool riser bar, White bro's ti would be awesome

HAVE: Blue Topline crank 175mm, 1-2 inches of worn anodizing. 
Ultimate Ti BB needs 6903 RS bearings 125mm
RaceFace Ti BB 107mm bearings great, threads will need to be cleaned. 
Pair XTR M950 V-brakes
Pair XTR V950 carbon brake boosters


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr. Claus said:


> Knew those WTBs would go quick, but pretty short, no? As for the Kooka Racha levers, another option is some nice Machine Tech zero flex, I wouldn't pay more than $75 or $80 for those, but they're quite nice. cheers, BTW I might be interested in that Turbo, I'll get back to you via PM. Cheers


I also have a Selle Italia Turbo Bernard Hinault in vintage brown light suede and a Koga-Myata saddle in dark brown heavy suede in near new shape.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Co-opski said:


> Wanted Kooka Racha brake levers in black.
> 
> I have got some stuff that I hope meets the VRC cut-off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry I don't have any leavers. My parts bin is getting low. I do have a early Thudbuster 27.2 DIA with new elastomers or a couple of fat front wheels. One Paul 36 spoke 135 QR front to an Fatback Uma 70 rim silver, or a Hadley 135 QR front 32 spoke to Fatback Uma 70 black. I may have some WTB dirt drops newer vintage also. 

Or if you want to sell Kooka Rachas outright send me a PM. 

Oh I do have some Fairbanks Alaskan Snowcat wheel set 40mm wide I think LX hubs F100mm/R135mm QR rim brake no drill outs. 

Sorry I'm more of a fatbiker/icebiker and my parts bin is starting to look like that.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Co-opski said:


> Sorry I don't have any leavers. My parts bin is getting low. I do have a early Thudbuster 27.2 DIA with new elastomers or a couple of fat front wheels. One Paul 36 spoke 135 QR front to an Fatback Uma 70 rim silver, or a Hadley 135 QR front 32 spoke to Fatback Uma 70 black. I may have some WTB dirt drops newer vintage also.
> 
> Or if you want to sell Kooka Rachas outright send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Hoping to do more trades than sales of snow unfortunately. I'll be posting lots more stuff here and on the Classic MTB Trading Center on Facebook along with what I am looking for soon.


----------



## Winans (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi All, seeking a DT XR 4.1 rim, 32h, new or decent condition used. Not disc, for rim brake.

Thanks,


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Purple Control Tech Skewer*

I have one Control Tech titanium skewer in purple and need one more. It doesn't matter whether it is front or rear, and in fact I really only need the purple parts. I have other skewers from Control Tech as well as Salsa if you need something.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Winans said:


> Hi All, seeking a DT XR 4.1 rim, 32h, new or decent condition used. Not disc, for rim brake.
> 
> Thanks,


Email sent.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi there,
I am looking for 2 or 3 Syncros seatposts (1.Gen!!) in 27,0 ... Maybe someone can help me out here?


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

*Wanted: Bontrager Bar*

I am looking for Bontrager Race 600mm handlebar, in very good condition, like the one in the picture below. This particular bar has a 7* sweep.









Thanks!

John


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a new Race Light, but 560 5 deg. in champagne.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the offer but I'm running a 580 (7) on one bike and a 600 on the other and really like the 600 @ 7 degrees.

John


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking for a silver Ritchey brake hanger for a 1 inch threaded headset. This is for a mid 90s build. The hanger is the style that sits below the headset's top locknut, and is branded with the "TR" logo.

Thanks and merry Xmas!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Looking for a silver Ritchey brake hanger for a 1 inch threaded headset. This is for a mid 90s build. The hanger is the style that sits below the headset's top locknut, and is branded with the "TR" logo.
> 
> Thanks and merry Xmas!


Get ahold of me EL FB PM


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

eshew said:


> WANT:
> 
> 26.8 Ti layback post 330mm or longer
> 1 Red Paul Stoplight, or pair of anther color.
> ...


Pm me a price on the Shimano boosters please

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

WANT:

XL 21.5" to 23" Ritchey Commando
XL 21.5" to 23" Mountain Goat Deluxe or Ibis
XL 22" MC1 Attitude frame
XL 22" MC1 Adroit frame

HAVE:

CBR E-types 175mm
Red with CBR caps 94/58
Blue 110/58 NDS stripped
Polished 94/58 turq. spider
CBR rings
110 Red 46T
94 Ti/3dv 46T NOS
58 Ti new
58 SS newish
Onza Buzzsaw 74bcd 24t NOS
Brooks Team S- new in box
85 Selle Turbo white
93 Vetta SP-new
Suntour XC Pro SE brakes- 2 sets of rear NOS


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

I acquired these parts elsewhere, no longer needed.

Just got two NOS Psycle Werk frames, Wild Hare and a Screaming Demon. Looking for a rear suspension triangle. Chucks Bike Shop was the place for this stuff but it closed in September. I would really like to build either bike up. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Looking for a M730 XT seatpost binder/skewer and M735 pedals. 

I have a Suntour XC Pro binder to swap as well as many DX/Deore II components, Fisher Montare and Trek 950 frames (both 1991) to trade. Will pay $$ for the seatpost binder. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*9.0 SL levers.*

Looking for a set of these. Black preferred if possible.

Contact me at info at lacemine29 dot com


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Looking for a set of these. Black preferred if possible.
> 
> Contact me at info at lacemine29 dot com


The only black ones were the carbon. I have a new set of the grey ones if that interests you.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

NEED - spindle/axle for Bullseye crank.

HAVE- all sorts of parts for +/- trade or cash


----------



## spychic (Jan 15, 2017)

ANYONE feel like parting with their Specialized Shark Fin rim brake converter?? Pretty Plz?


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi All

Looking for:

XTR m900 rear derailleur
White Industries crank set, scalloped back side, no sugino markings, 175mm length
Hite Rite - smaller size seat post clamp, black or silver
1 ringle mojo cable hanger - black or silver
1 suntour xc-II pedal dust cap - black plastic

Have some parts to trade or quick paypal payment.

Thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

exlibris said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> ...


I have a NOS Hite Rite, I think in silver.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

PM Sent!

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> I have a NOS Hite Rite, I think in silver.


Does it have a remote?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

XTR rapid rise rear der 9 spd
Hayes Mag (or whatever model) set with 22mm rear caliper
25.4 Riser Bar - World Force, Azonic PDW, Pro Taper, Easton Monkey lite, Titec Hellbent (new if possible)


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

ozzer said:


> XTR rapid rise rear der 9 spd
> Hayes Mag (or whatever model) set with 22mm rear caliper
> 25.4 Riser Bar - World Force, Azonic PDW, Pro Taper, Easton Monkey lite, Titec Hellbent (new if possible)


I have a new PDW


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

DFA said:


> I have a new PDW


I just realized that I think the PDW bars are what they referred to as chubby bars then wherein you'd need a stem with a 28 clamping area. If I'm right, then I should probably just go with something traditional (25.4). DFA do you know if that's 28mm clamping dia bar? Thanks for replying


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Signing in to this thread


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

ozzer said:


> I just realized that I think the PDW bars are what they referred to as chubby bars then wherein you'd need a stem with a 28 clamping area. If I'm right, then I should probably just go with something traditional (25.4). DFA do you know if that's 28mm clamping dia bar? Thanks for replying


P Double Wall. It's a straight 7/8" bar inside an outer 1" (25.4) bar. If you're looking for an OS (28.6) bar, I have a new Tioga OS riser w. matching Tioga Cube stem as well (pic. for ref.)


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking for a Shimano 9 speed RD. Preferably a deore. Doesn't have to be LX or XT. Mega 9 class would be great.


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

i would like a square taper crankset with a single 30, 32, or 34 tooth ring, possibly shimano deore but i'm not picky

i have the bottom bracket/axle, i just need both left and right cranks and a chainring and all the nuts and such, i'm trying to run a 1x7 setup

it needs to be something solid, steel, not some chinese alloy crap like the last ebay thing i had where the pedal axle stripped the threads out of it and i had to walk it seven miles back


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

digitalayon said:


> Looking for a Shimano 9 speed RD. Preferably a deore. Doesn't have to be LX or XT. Mega 9 class would be great.


i have one of the long cage 'mega 9' xtr ones, a little beat up, but still in good working order


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

How much do you want for the PDW? I live in SoCal. I've been rebuilding everything on my project to minimize cost since I won't be riding this bike much. Just for fun.
Untitled by Orven Zaragoza, on Flickr
Are you looking to trade for anything?

Does anyone have Michelin Hot S tires? Mine are cracked in many places.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

WANT: threadless 30 degree stem, 120 mm length (or so), whatcha got?

HAVE: random 90s, nothing particularly interesting.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's a long shot...

Anyone have a pair (full bike worth) of Paul cantilever brakes that are anodized green? If not, what about green Avid Tri-Aligns?


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have an early '84 Ritchey Timberwolf that needs a black set (one wheel) of Shimano MC70/Deerhead brakes, and a black era-correct 26.8 seatpost. 

Thanks.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I would love to find a pair of Tommaselli Racer levers, very much prefer black but silver may work. 

I also need a pair of Specialized Tri-Cross 1.5" tires

These are the last two items I need for a special build so I can buy or trade in your favor. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

...


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

dubya3 said:


> I would love to find a pair of Tommaselli Racer levers, very much prefer black but silver may work.
> 
> I also need a pair of Specialized Tri-Cross 1.5" tires
> 
> ...


I have some Tri Cross 1.75s. They have not really been used but have very dry sidewalls.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

*Are want to buy threads kosher? (WTB: M570 V-Brake levers)*

Hi guys, It's been a while since I posted. My question: are wanted to buy questions allowed here? (I didn't see anything against them in the sticky post at the top of the forum.) Anyways, I am looking for Shimano M570 V-Brake levers. If you have some, PM me! If this post is not kosher- then sorry!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Brand new at bikewagon for $20...


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Brand new at bikewagon for $20...


I just checked there and don't see any LX V-Brake levers....


----------



## miguelos (Jul 31, 2006)

Shimano LX BL-M570 Mountain Bike V-Brake Levers | Bikewagon.com

But there's zero in stock.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I may have a NOS set of these in one of my toolboxes. I'll check this afternoon when I get a chance.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Wanted: Shimano LX M570 V-Brake levers, and SRAM 9.0SL V-Brake levers, hopefully in good condition.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

sryanak said:


> I have some Tri Cross 1.75s. They have not really been used but have very dry sidewalls.


Do you think they're rideable at all? It's for my 1985 Stumpjumper Team and I'm going to ride it, but not often. The 1.5" Tricross tires are the very last thing to make it 100% original..

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

exlibris said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> XTR m900 rear derailleur


Still need this?


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

eshew said:


> WANT:
> 
> 1 Red Paul Stoplight, or pair of anther color.


I think I have one pair in black if you're still interested.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking for 1" WTB Chris King (preferably black but silver would work too).

Have some stuff as trade object to offer. Vintage Salsa Moto Bar (uncut), Salsa Roller stem, WTB classic grease guard hubs...etc.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

I would like:
mavic 875 vtt/atb front derailleur (28.6)(if you have the rear, yes I do want that too)
mavic 700c brake converter/adapter(shifts canti's up-just found out they exist)


----------



## ben_h (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm looking for a 1"quill stem with a 25.4mm clamp in the 100mm and shorter range. 

I'm open minded--just looking for something more interesting than the new crap I could buy online.

Thanks!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

****FOUND****

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Pm me


----------



## mtbslocal (Apr 1, 2016)

Wanted:
95-97 1" threadless Judy
or 1" threadless crown-steerer assembly


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

1" WTB Powerband stem needed, preferably the 20 degree version.

Have an uncut vintage Salsa Moto Bar and Salsa Roller stem plus cash available.

It is the last piece i am looking for to finish my Phoenix.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Wanted: Fat Chance - Yo Betty / XS Buckshaver or Monster / 14" Wicked 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looking for a really small Fat frame ( 10 - 12 - 14"), condition doesn't matter - even if it's broke or rusted.

My wife wants to start riding again and would really like to ride a Fat.

Let me know if you have something and we can work out a deal.

Thanks


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

...


----------



## cbbond (Oct 24, 2013)

*RETRO Ritchey SuperComp : Handlebar Upgrade*

Dear Forum Members:

I am trying to locate a N.O.S. Ritchey Handlebar (Upgrade). 
I have the Fillet Brazed Ritchey Mountain Bike SuperComp with the Orig. Force Directional (FD) Handlebar. Looking for Handlebar - Upgrade.

WANTED: ForceLite, ProLite, ProLite W.C.S. Handlebar

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## cbbond (Oct 24, 2013)

Dear Forum Members:

I am trying to locate a N.O.S. Ritchey Handlebar (Upgrade). 
I have the Fillet Brazed Ritchey Mountain Bike SuperComp with the Orig. Force Directional (FD) Handlebar. Looking for Handlebar - Upgrade.

WANTED: ForceLite, ProLite, ProLite W.C.S. Handlebar

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## krus0n (Apr 25, 2017)

Dear Forum Members:

I am trying to locate a rigid mountain bike fork for my Merlin XML rebuild project_

WANTED:
-Aluminum or Titanium MTB Fork
-Straight fork blades
-Canti posts for 26"
-Threadless 1” steerer with 220mm length 

Sort of the vintage Bontrager Racelite/IRD Switchblade, IRD Ti Switchblade/Pace RC/Dean Titanium or Morati Ti ...

Thank you very much for any answer and advice !


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm in need of a rigid 1" threaded fork for a frame. I'm not super picky, but something nicer is preferred to a heavy fork. The frame that it's going on has a 135mm head tube so the steerer needs to be about 170mm-185mm long. Anyone have anything? Oh, and non-suspension corrected (early 90s frame).

I have one threaded fork that is about 5mm too short, and another that is about 3cm too long. Looking for something in the middle.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I might have something. I assume you want canti bosses. Why not add a spacer to the 3m too long interesting


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> I might have something. I assume you want canti bosses. Why not add a spacer to the 3m too long interesting


Yeah. Canti bosses.

The fork that is too long would need 2-3 cm of threads added to it. It's really long.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ok I have a nice unicrown tange chrome one also some older box black ones and white unicrown Toyo made I will post pics as soon as I can what frame is it going on?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll chime in, I've a 8cm steerer 1inch fork, canti, unknown it was on a 93 Bonty. I can send pics tomorrow. BTW, making my annual trip to Hamilton, MT this summer, it'd be great to get a ride in [edited out personal details] and a look at the collection. Best to you and all


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

As a general rule of thumb, please don't release details of a person's place of residence, real name or other things of a personal nature without their approval or them saying it on a public forum first. For example, Rumpfy has his first name in his signature line so that's fair game.  Or better yet, use the private messaging system here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I'm in need of a rigid 1" threaded fork for a frame. I'm not super picky, but something nicer is preferred to a heavy fork. The frame that it's going on has a 135mm head tube so the steerer needs to be about 170mm-185mm long. Anyone have anything? Oh, and non-suspension corrected (early 90s frame).
> 
> I have one threaded fork that is about 5mm too short, and another that is about 3cm too long. Looking for something in the middle.


I have a bontrager fork that is slightly too short! Sorry! I have an accutrax but that's probably too heavy for you?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> As a general rule of thumb, please don't release details of a person's place of residence, real name or other things of a personal nature without their approval or them saying it on a public forum first. For example, Rumpfy has his first name in his signature line so that's fair game.  Or better yet, use the private messaging system here.


Sorry about that, being 1/2 Vermonter I can be a little naïve, won't happen again.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mr. Claus said:


> Sorry about that, being 1/2 Vermonter I can be a little naïve, won't happen again.


You're so sweet and it's lovely to have people like you in the world. We need more! Unfortunately for me, I'm the opposite and definitely too overprotective. Please forgive me for being so hard on you sometimes. I do love seeing you here.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks guys! I'd be interested in pics.

The fork is going on a '91 Fat Chance Wicked. It's not going to be a show bike. Mostly looking for a nice functional fork.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Will this do?*

Laffeaux, here's a couple pics of what I have laying about. It is threadless, but that can be relatively easily changed, no? It was on a Bonty of mine, but swapped out for suspension and will stay like that as my commuter bike, again 1", 8cm of steerer, non sus corrected. No idea who made it though. Let me know if you're interested, it'd be cheap, mostly postage to......ha. PM me if interested or you want more pics















There's this too, but likely overkill









PS GOB, you're too nice, well sometimes  I've learned and/or relearned a great deal from this forum and it's members, cheers


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a set of 3x7 LX shifters/levers.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking for a pair of 32 hole rims for a 1988 brodie. Do not have to be period correct just NOS or excelkent condition. Both sets of wheels I have the brake tracks are shot.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Is it just me or is this thread now delving into mid-late 90's stuff?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Removed request


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Yeti Zephyr*

Anybody ever seen one of the Yeti Cruiser.Wonder how many they made and are still around.Thx


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Obi said:


> Is it just me or is this thread now delving into mid-late 90's stuff?


Shush. I'm looking for stuff for my new STX build.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Magura "Shorty" Brake Levers*

Looking for a set of these levers to start a period correct build of an '87 Fat Chance.

Thanks!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Obi said:


> Is it just me or is this thread now delving into mid-late 90's stuff?


You can also hear Pearl Jam on the classic rock station, so ....


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Seeking...

Thomson 28.6 x 330 seatpost, black, layback style
XTR BL-M950 brake levers
SID 80-100 fork, rim brake, black, 1-1/8 x 220-ish


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Seeking...

'90's-ish Azonic riser bar, silver, 25.4


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

looking for a Lawill Pro Cruiser stem in og condition. one of my Pro Cruiser came with a Redline Pro-Line and i need some more raise in the front ;-)
would also take og bars and seatpost...
thanks mtbr


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm looking for one of those stems too.
I do have several of the tops of the clamps for these stems in NOS mint condition.



Cycle&Surf said:


> looking for a Lawill Pro Cruiser stem in og condition. one of my Pro Cruiser came with a Redline Pro-Line and i need some more raise in the front ;-)
> would also take og bars and seatpost...
> thanks mtbr


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Still missing two parts to finish my WTB Phoenix.

> 1" Black WTB Chris King Headset
> 1" WTB Powerband stem

Next to cash i have a few items to offer:

- WTB Grease Guard Hubs, silver 32H
- Steve Potts Shim (NOS)
- Vintage Salsa Pro Moto bars, chrome, uncut
- Chris King No Logo headset, black 1"
- Chris King No Logo headset, silver 1"

Hopefully someone is able to help me out. Appreciate any leads.

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*stem*

I have this tig Ritchey 120mm not sure of rise


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Tall Order...*

The cutoff should be bumped-up to pre-2000. That is when disc brakes and tubeless became prevalent.

Seeking:

1) Klein Adroit race, Burgundy Blue M, w/ Motion Control stem/bar combo.
2) 1997 Cannondale F2000 in red M (Alison Sydor WC bike).
3) Anything Kooka, Cook Brothers, PAUL, Pro-Flex, Girvin, Ringle', Shimano XTR.
4) Any gumwall/skinwall XC/DH tire by Michelin, Specialized, WTB, Panaracer.
5) Any titainium frame in M, bar, seatpost by: GT(Xizang, ideally) MOOTS, Seven, Litespeed.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nope.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> The cutoff should be bumped-up to pre-2000. That is when disc brakes and tubeless became prevalent


But by '98 you could hardly find a steel frame or a 1 inch head tube.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm trying to install a set of Cook RSR cranks and I don't have a BB with a spindle wide enough to work. I've tried three different 125mm BBs (the widest I've got) and the rings hit the stays before tightening the cranks down. I'm likely going to need something like a 132mm or wider to make this work.

Any one have a super wide BB (68mm), thats not a boat anchor, that they'd like to part with?


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Go with a 1x setup - a 118mm BB will be fine


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I'm trying to install a set of Cook RSR cranks and I don't have a BB with a spindle wide enough to work. I've tried three different 125mm BBs (the widest I've got) and the rings hit the stays before tightening the cranks down. I'm likely going to need something like a 132mm or wider to make this work.
> 
> Any one have a super wide BB (68mm), thats not a boat anchor, that they'd like to part with?


oof. I thought my Mavic one is long at 127mm.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

rismtb said:


> I have this tig Ritchey 120mm not sure of rise


Thanks, but I am afraid the rise is to low...

Edit: I got one. Thanks!


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*1991 Stumpjumper Comp Rigid Fork*

Newbie here. I came across a decent 1992 Stumpjumper Comp. It has a seized Answer Manitou Easton fork. I'd like to swap it out for a rigid fork. Any tips on what to look for or what will work? I am an older guy and won't be charging hard. Just some light trail riding. I started the usual Ebay, CL search but can't find any Specialized Stumpjumper forks.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Have Gary Fisher DustTrax 26x2.2 gum wall NOS. If anyone is looking for a new shoe. Not sure of the year. In AK will ship to outside on your $ make offer.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

bp101 said:


> Newbie here. I came across a decent 1992 Stumpjumper Comp. It has a seized Answer Manitou Easton fork. I'd like to swap it out for a rigid fork.


The manitou 1 really suits it. Are you sure it is totally trashed now and can't be rebuilt? The original elastomers would be overdue for a replacement by now. It is one of the simplest mtb fork designs ever.

suspensionforkparts.net might be able to help.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr Crudley said:


> The manitou 1 really suits it. Are you sure it is totally trashed now and can't be rebuilt? The original elastomers would be overdue for a replacement by now. It is one of the simplest mtb fork designs ever.
> 
> suspensionforkparts.net might be able to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

bp101 said:


> Not sure really. Not knowledgeable on shocks or mountain bikes for that matter. I just know it doesn't spring back and bike is unridable since the fork rubs on the tire. Thank you for the link - I'll check it out but still not sold on this fork though.


It is a classic and one of the earliest ones that worked. It will take the edge off bumps but anywhere in the league of today's forks.I don't need another one but I'd take it off your hands you are going to throw it 

The earlier Manitou suspension are all one form of another of a shishkebab of squishy elastomers or MCU's and springs. No hydraulics to worry about.

Sorry to pimp another forum, but it is for a good cause. 
The M1 manual is here.
Answer Manitou Owners Manual | Technical & Manuals | Retrobike

Here is a rebuild example.
Manitou 1 fork rebuild with springs Â» bMHR

Other handy threads.
Manitou 1 Rebuild | Retrobike
and
Manitou 2 Coil/Elastomer FrankenFork Build Thread | Retrobike

I would guess the elastomers you have in your Manitou 1's there have collapsed due to old age only.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr Crudley said:


> It is a classic and one of the earliest ones that worked. It will take the edge off bumps but anywhere in the league of today's forks.I don't need another one but I'd take it off your hands you are going to throw it
> 
> The earlier Manitou suspension are all one form of another of a shishkebab of squishy elastomers or MCU's and springs. No hydraulics to worry about.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I will take a look at these links. You have my attention. Thanks man.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

bp101 said:


> Awesome! I will take a look at these links. You have my attention. Thanks man.


Worth the effort for your classic steed. Let me know if you need more details and I'll do my best to help out.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr Crudley said:


> Worth the effort for your classic steed. Let me know if you need more details and I'll do my best to help out.
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


That's really cool man. Thank you very much. That's exactly what I was hoping to find by joining this forum.


----------



## gkk (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking for a few parts to complete a restoration of my 1993 Monster Fat. 

M735 XT Brakes & levers (complete set) or
M560 Levers only (no shifters or pod needed, have thumbies)
Pedals of similar vintage

Well-Used is fine, this bike has lots of "patina".

thanks for any leads!

/Greg


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking for a full set (front an drear) of black Paul Stoplight canti brakes. Anyone have a spare set they're looking to get rid of?


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for retro water bottle cages, especially with pink or blue tones. 1980's 1990's Zefal or Specialized would be most likely to work.


----------



## StevieDT (Jun 25, 2004)

i have these

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...991-mountain-goat-whiskeytown-racer-cages.jpg


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

StevieDT, how much do you want for two orange ones?


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Looking for a nicer 27.0 seatpost with some layback. Ritchey branded nitto would be my ideal. Have some VRC items for trade or happy to discuss a fair price. Thanks!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

exlibris said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking for a nicer 27.0 seatpost with some layback. Ritchey branded nitto would be my ideal. Have some VRC items for trade or happy to discuss a fair price. Thanks!


I think I might have one for you. Shoot me a PM re. what VRC parts you have in trade and I will shoot you some pics.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*ritchey 27.0*

have this ritchey 27.0 not sure if its laid back enough. The black one


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi ALL,
maybe kind of a long shot but I'd love to have a second singlespeed frame next to my Lobster. Is something out here?

Specs: steel, 18"-20" (c-t) and at least 22.5" (c-c TT)

Thanks so much!

Link to Classifieds: WTD: Vintage Singlespeed Frame - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

bp101 said:


> Awesome! I will take a look at these links. You have my attention. Thanks man.


bp101, I just picked up a bike earlier this week with the Manitou shocks and have just got them apart to rebuild them. I found this manual online and it has helped.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Manituo4.pdf


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

rob_ralph said:


> bp101, I just picked up a bike earlier this week with the Manitou shocks and have just got them apart to rebuild them. I found this manual online and it has helped.
> 
> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Manituo4.pdf


Thanks for sending the link. I'll definitely take a look.


----------



## dubrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi team,

Chasing a dirt drop stem and RM-2 barsfor my Ritchey project.

I'm based in Australia but happy to pay postage. 

Cheers 

Adrian the Aussie


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Seek a pair of Bullseye BB cups to complete a project. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cheers and have a great Labor Day!


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Kinda newish, but looking for a rear swing arm for a 99 Mantra. Freebie because somehow the owner managed to destroy the BB shell.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Kinda newish, but looking for a rear swing arm for a 99 Mantra. Freebie because somehow the owner managed to destroy the BB shell.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, damn it! I cracked the top cup of a chris king no-logo headset. 







Long shot, but I'm hoping someone has a matching cup or whole headset that they'd be willing to part with. Could probably be bottom or top since there's no logo, and it doesn't necessarily need bearings. If all else fails, I'd consider a logo cup I suppose. Silver, 1". Thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Looking for a vicious cycles fork 11/8, 425mm(or any other high quality fork w/ same specs). Could trade for a fat chance wicked fork(purple, exc condition), syncros 26.4 seatpost, silver kore elite 135mm 0 degr. ahead stem, silver control tech 1in ahead stem and titec 100 carbon bar ends.
Also looking for 2 pairs of 26" 2.2/ 2.1 xc tires. Nanoraptors would be excellent.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

iamkeith said:


> Well, damn it! I cracked the top cup of a chris king no-logo headset.


If you can't find one call CK up and ask if they can help you out. They've been known to work the occasional miracle.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I picked up an old Fat Chance frame (1988 i believe) but am missing the fork. I Would like to buy one, unicrown from a 1986-1990ish Fat. Color doesn't matter but yellow is what I need and it's for a large size frame. 1" threaded









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pick up, what's the serial number? It will tell you what year it is.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Retro Dude said:


> Nice pick up, what's the serial number? It will tell you what year it is.


B01148F

It's an odd serial number. 88 Fat Chance catalog shows it as a U brake frame but mine is Canti brake, an old Fat employee told me some were special ordered that way but that's all I really know.

Has Suntour dropouts, press fit BB, 1" head

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

It's an '88, the 114th built that year, not sure about the "B", I've seen that in a few serial numbers. The '88 catalog has '87 bikes in the pics, the only year U-brakes were standard.

It takes a fork with 2" of rake to go with it's 69deg head tube angle.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I've run into a small issue with the 88 Fat Chance and need either a silver Chris King 2nut top (have cups and crown race) so I can run a brake hanger in the stack, or I need a stem with a roller cam or built in hanger and then cut my steerer down to fit (not the ideal choice).

So, does anyone have a 1" CK 2nut laying around they'd sell or trade? I have the GripNut i could trade, 3dv top cap and a few other CK bits laying around to swap as well as a Salsa stem if I go that route. Still on the lookout for a Fat Chance fork but the one I painted will do for now.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dubya3 said:


> I've run into a small issue with the 88 Fat Chance and need either a silver Chris King 2nut top (have cups and crown race) so I can run a brake hanger in the stack, or I need a stem with a roller cam or built in hanger and then cut my steerer down to fit (not the ideal choice).
> 
> So, does anyone have a 1" CK 2nut laying around they'd sell or trade? I have the GripNut i could trade, 3dv top cap and a few other CK bits laying around to swap as well as a Salsa stem if I go that route. Still on the lookout for a Fat Chance fork but the one I painted will do for now.
> 
> ...


Just put a steel Tange headset there..


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,
also the frame is not particular vintage it needs a decent fork: 1 1/8, steel, threadless and at least 20cm steerer, 41cm AC +/- 1.5cm ...

Thats the frame:


(Matt Chester Utiitiman)

Thanks!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking for an 18" WTB Phoenix Titanium frame. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm looking for a 22.2 Ritchey quill stem in black just like the one posted earlier if anyone else has one. Preferably 130+


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

drew54 said:


> I'm looking for a 22.2 Ritchey quill stem in black just like the one posted earlier if anyone else has one. Preferably 130+


PM me. I think I have a Ritchey force stem or two.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

is the 26.4mm Syncros post for sale? is it blk? I need one for a project started in 2008


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I am looking for a set of Deore XT thumb shifters. 

I have a set of Deore DX ST-M071 brake lever shifter combos that I'd be willing to trade. PM me for a picture.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I have DX thumbshifters. Not looking for that brake lever/shifter in trade, though.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I need a single Mavic M231 rim (32h) for a frame that's been a slow build. Doesn't need to be super nice, just rideable

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would like a suntour xc pro headset. A shimano 600 would do.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Have: One wheel worth of Paul Crosstops. They work great.

Want: Really only in need of newer WTB Vigo saddles.

Contact: mike dot curiak at gmail dot com

Thanks.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking for a set of WTB Classic Grease Guard Hubs in Gunmetal Grey. 

Have a very little ridden silver WTB wheelset (140 rear hub) as a trade option.

Thanks

Moritz


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

*early Ritchey Vantage rim*

I'm looking for a rim that matches the one pictured below. It's a 1989(ish) Ritchey Vantage rim - 32h, dark anodized. I need either a lone rim in good shape, or a complete rear wheel built to a Shimano XT m-732 hub. Either option, looking for a rim that is in good condition.

Also, (last option) if you have a nice complete wheelset with these rims in silver I might be interested in that.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

have these although they are silver


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Need a 1" shimano crown race and the upper race that goes inside the head tube. I have a 105 headset which is JIS and i need ISO standard parts. 
I believe those races must be interchangeable between their headsets.
Thanks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

laffeaux said:


> I'm looking for a rim that matches the one pictured below. It's a 1989(ish) Ritchey Vantage rim - 32h, dark anodized. I need either a lone rim in good shape, or a complete rear wheel built to a Shimano XT m-732 hub. Either option, looking for a rim that is in good condition.
> 
> Also, (last option) if you have a nice complete wheelset with these rims in silver I might be interested in that.


I have a Vantage Comp in grey and a Vantage Sport in silver. Different decals though.


----------



## Vmontyy (Nov 4, 2017)

dubya3 said:


> I need a single Mavic M231 rim (32h) for a frame that's been a slow build. Doesn't need to be super nice, just rideable
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Still looking? I have one for you. $5 plus actual shipping cost.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Vader said:


> I have a Vantage Comp in grey and a Vantage Sport in silver. Different decals though.


Thanks. I'm trying to match the decals. These were used in the late 80s and possibly 1990. After that they changed several times. My frame is from, `89, so I'd like to stick with the early decals.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

laffeaux said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to match the decals. These were used in the late 80s and possibly 1990. After that they changed several times. My frame is from, `89, so I'd like to stick with the early decals.


I figured but thought I'd throw them out there.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Vmontyy said:


> Still looking? I have one for you. $5 plus actual shipping cost.


Yes, that'd be most Awesome! Are you in the states?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

*Looking for 27.0 Seat Post and B72*

Looking for an old school 27.0 seatpost like this that has some good adjustably. Also, looking for a Brooks B72 with patina that is decent shape leather wise, lots of the ones with patina on eBay are cracking and overpriced....


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Syncros made an aluminum 27.0 post. Good luck!


----------



## Powerglider (Dec 17, 2017)

*Cartridge Bearing Rear Hub Cone*

Searching for x2) hub cones for (Sansin/Specialized Suntour XC Pro) rear hub. Used to carry the 6001 bearing 12 ID on a 10mm rear axle. I have a set of Mavic Paris Gau Dakar hubs I would like to change from 126 O.L.D. to 130/135 O.L.D. and get some use out of. The Mavic replacement axles are vapor. I can spacer it out and re-dish it to make it work with two of these magic cones if you are sitting on trashed wheel or hubs.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

*1" stem with ~130mm x 15deg rise?*

Hi all - I'm (still) looking for a nice 1"/22.2mm quill stem, black, and 15-20 degree rise, in 120-140mm reach. Ideally with a cable hanger/guide/pulley.

I have a Ritchey Force, but am using another of the same stem on a different build. I want to replace a Klein Mission Control (135mm, 17deg) An "F" or "K" series Salsa would be great, or a Syncros.

I've got other stems for trade, and other stuff as well. Or cash.

Thx!


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Powerglider said:


> I have a set of Mavic Paris Gau Dakar hubs I would like to change from 126 O.L.D. to 130/135 O.L.D. and get some use out of. The Mavic replacement axles are vapor. I can spacer it out and re-dish it to make it work with two of these magic cones if you are sitting on trashed wheel or hubs.


I have lot's of these axles for converting Mavic 501/531/ParisGaoDakar hubs into 135mm. I live in Germany but they fit in an envelope and can be sent as a registered letter. PM me if interested.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd be interested if anyone has a black 26" WTB Laserbeam rim? I'm looking for a 32 hole.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

I just picked up a second set of the old englund air cartridges with a judy, and I seek the tool that came with them originally, I know its a longshot but it does not hurt to ask

thanks


----------



## dubrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Team,

Thought I’d put it out there....

I’m chasing a Matt Chester or similar single speed MTB or MonsterCrosser.

Happy to consider 26in or 29?

17-19in is my workable range

Cheers

Adrian the Aussie


----------



## StevieDT (Jun 25, 2004)

I have an older Titec post in 27.0. looks like this but black.
https://www.sterba-bike.cz/media/produkty/286/sedlovka-titec-mtb-286-3.jpg


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Looking for a Paul Barrel Adjuster*

Looking for a Paul round silver barrel adjuster


----------



## agentorangemen (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking for a quality rigid fork for a 20" Nebula Green Klein Fervor; so I need 1" threaded, 155 mm / 6" length, 400ish axle to crown, preferably not chrome.

Thank you.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I'm looking for a stem to properly fit some dirt drops on my Hakkalugi.

1" quill (22.2)
26.0 bar clamp (25.4 if it's thick stock that I can ream out)
110-120mm length
30-35 degree rise

Cash or trade. My parts bins are overflowing.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

vancouver CL


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> I'm looking for a stem to properly fit some dirt drops on my Hakkalugi.
> 
> 1" quill (22.2)
> 26.0 bar clamp (25.4 if it's thick stock that I can ream out)
> ...


Finding a 26.0 quill stem with that much rise will be pretty challenging. You may have a lot more luck finding a 25.4 mm drop bar and using a mountain bike stem.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Jak0zilla,

This is kinda/sorta what you were asking for. Syncros stem. 25.4 bore. 120mm length. But 0 deg rise. There is some room in the quill to move it up.









Powerglider,

I have this XC Pro hub and 7 speed freewheel. 135mm spacing. Could that be what you're looking for?









Anyone,

While looking for that syncs stem, I found this old Salsa one, too. 140-145mm, Looks to be -17deg. A little rusty. Pretty sure it's for 26.0.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

You might want to look for a Specialized "MTB-3" stem (made by Nitto), they turn up often on ebay and match those specs. I run one with exactly those specs on my commuter.

Pricey, but as an example -

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialized-stem-1-quill-MTB-3-120mm-26mm-Vintage-Mountain-bike-riser-NOS/272335213661



LeeDumler said:


> I'm looking for a stem to properly fit some dirt drops on my Hakkalugi.
> 
> 1" quill (22.2)
> 26.0 bar clamp (25.4 if it's thick stock that I can ream out)
> ...


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Feldybikes! I appreciate you looking, but I need something with rise. Add a cable hanger and 10-15 degrees of rise and it would be awesome.

I'm trying to replace a 135mm Klein Mission Control with a hanger and 17 degree rise in order to run a wider bar. (The Mission Control is in great shape and is definitely on the table for a trade.)

Again - thank you so much for looking out! I do appreciate it!



Feldybikes said:


> Jak0zilla,
> 
> This is kinda/sorta what you were asking for. Syncros stem. 25.4 bore. 120mm length. But 0 deg rise. There is some room in the quill to move it up.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Jak0zilla said:


> You might want to look for a Specialized "MTB-3" stem (made by Nitto), they turn up often on ebay and match those specs. I run one with exactly those specs on my commuter.


Thanks for the suggestion. None of my friends had a 110 x 35 stem, but as soon as I asked for a "specialized riser stem" the search started to yield results.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Wanted:

Salsa black quill stem, 135mm 10 degree rise, 1 inch
7 speed shimano freewheel 12-28 600/DA or even Sachs etc..
28 Hole Shimano 640/740 or 730 XT Front hub
Flat light handlebar with 7 or 10 degree sweep
Endless Band 28.6 XT front derailleur 
3xStep Down Ferrules (Yeti style)
Suntour XC Pro Cranks
Suntour XC Pro Brakes
Suntour XC Pro GG headset 1”
Suntour XC Pro 28.6 bottom pull front derailleur 
GG BB inner seal or complete BB
Salsa silver/raw quill stem 120/130mm 15 degree rise. 1inch.
American Classic QR or ? for 100/135mm
M900 seatpost 26.8mm
M900 175mm Cranks/BB
M900 brake pads
M900 1" headset

I have a few Steelman brazed frames both in Road and MTB for trade or also many NOS Campagnolo Euclid/Centaur/Olympus MTB and Chorus/Record Road parts for trade. I also have a few random Ritchey MTB/Road frames too.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> 7 speed shimano freewheel 12-28 600/DA or even Sachs etc..


see my post a couple up from here.



> Flat light handlebar with 7 or 10 degree sweep


I think I have a Bontrager handlebar that fits this description. Not sure it qualifies as VRC but at least it's 25.4!



> Endless Band 28.6 XT front derailleur


Not only do I not have one, but I had to look this one up! Never heard of Endless Band before. Maybe no one else finds that interesting but me. 



> American Classic QR or ? for 100/135mm


No AC, but I've got your "?" covered potentially. Like M900.



> M900 175mm Cranks/BB


yes cranks. Maybe on the BB. If I don't have a UN9X, I'm pretty sure I have at least a UN7X.

email me feldybikes at the geemail if you would like to work something out.


----------



## Haaland78 (Jan 21, 2018)

I am looking for a set of IRD u-brakes or Rotary brakes. Does anyone have a set or know of someone that might have a set for sale?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking for a Strong seatpost, 26.4 diameter. '86 / '87 / '88 vintage for an '87 Fat Chance. 

Condition not critical, prefer some patina.

Thanks


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm looking for some vintage 26 inch 32 hole rims to build up on a set of DX or LX hubs. 

I have a Sun TL18 that is kind of pewter in color. If I could find a 2nd that'd be great.

Pretty much interested in any pairs someone has laying around that they don't intend to use.

Thanks.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

agentorangemen said:


> Looking for a quality rigid fork for a 20" Nebula Green Klein Fervor; so I need 1" threaded, 155 mm / 6" length, 400ish axle to crown, preferably not chrome.
> 
> Thank you.


I have a 6.5 inch steering tube crmo Tange fork that looks like this. Axle to crown is about 15.5 inches.
I might have to pm image
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/azIAAOSwySVZ~IlT/s-l400.jpg


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

> 1991 Stumpjumper Comp Rigid Fork
> 
> Newbie here. I came across a decent 1992 Stumpjumper Comp. It has a seized Answer Manitou Easton fork. I'd like to swap it out for a rigid fork. Any tips on what to look for or what will work? I am an older guy and won't be charging hard. Just some light trail riding. I started the usual Ebay, CL search but can't find any Specialized Stumpjumper forks.


Look on facebbook for vintage mtb sites
You can probably something there if it doesn't have to be specialized but someobe may have something laying around you never know
You have a threaded steerer, probably 1" so measure from fork crown to top nut for steerer length


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a nice set of Bontrager made, rolled down Mavic MA40's laced to Dura-Ace hubs that I had built back in early 1987, that I'm thinking of letting go. I was looking for a project bike to use them on. Let me know if anyone is interested. The front hub is missing the axle and rear hub has a Dura-Ace 11-28 7 spd cassette.
I will post a picture soon.


----------



## dubrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Ready for the stupidest wanted ever.

Wanted to buy

Cunningham Mini-cam x 2 like below...

170189697_1778faebaa_m by Dubrat, on Flickr

For a project I am embarking on with Mr Potts


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't call that stupid, It might be irrational/delusional. Mr Potts may have an idea how many were made. Just out of curiosity could you get away ubrakes/suntour rollers/paul racer post mounts with that setup, or are the cunningham's the only possible solution?I'm just wondering,so no need to respond, unless you have time to share your knowledge.
good luck


----------



## Haaland78 (Jan 21, 2018)

All U-brakes and roller cams are interchangable, same brake bosses


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

good to know, If you need a 3x6 front and rear derailleurs (+?) let me know I have some things I don't really need. PM me


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Gonna be a long shot but

Looking for a 15" WTB Phoenix SE


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking for black Mafac motorcycle mechanical brake levers that came on 1980/81 Ritchey Mt. McKinley.
Thanks


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

boardguru said:


> Looking for black Mafac motorcycle mechanical brake levers that came on 1980/81 Ritchey Mt. McKinley.
> Thanks


Probably mean Magura?


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope, definitely Mafac. Magura wasn't even into mountain biking back then.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Back in 1980/81, no component manufacturers were into mountain biking. The few frame makers that existed were using touring components. As for the Mafac levers, I'm unfamiliar with those, however l do have a set( in use) of the Magura levers, which were actually motorcycle levers


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

You are absolutely correct about manufacturers of bike components. The Mafac's were mechanical motorcycle brake levers. And the components were touring parts. I still have the cantilever brake just not the levers. As one of mine broke from a crash and were replaced by Suntour levers. Just rying to find these brake levers to make the bike OEM again.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you tried ebay france? moto levier de freins mafac is a guess. try different spelling variations, mafac ancienne might work too, good luck. I just got a book yesterday bicycle design by hadland and lessing, flipping through it there was a picture of a 1983 29er, so those apparently are actually old school.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking for a 1 1/4" CK threadless headset in turquoise. Any help out there? Thanks!


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking for some Cook Bros E Cranks in turquoise. Thanks!


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi there,
I am after a full set of PAUL Motolites (Vbrakes) in silver or black or something else...
Thanks!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Yo!

Check your parts bins for: (See pics)

Suntour MP1000 pedals

Suntour XC Compe pedals 

Need 9/16" thread diameter. Any colors would be considered

All Covered


----------



## matchlessresto (Jun 29, 2014)

boardguru said:


> You are absolutely correct about manufacturers of bike components. The Mafac's were mechanical motorcycle brake levers. And the components were touring parts. I still have the cantilever brake just not the levers. As one of mine broke from a crash and were replaced by Suntour levers. Just rying to find these brake levers to make the bike OEM again.


My '82 ritchey and all others I've seen have had magura or tomaselli moto levers, and magura was spec for this era if you consult catalogs at https://ritchey.vintagebicycledatabase.com/catalogs.php.


----------



## Haaland78 (Jan 21, 2018)

Also looking for a set of Magura Moto levers for my 88 Wicked Fat.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking for Shwinn, Uniroyal or Carlisle "tractor" tires, 26x2.125 for Trailmaster. Have very early Specialized S-works race tires for trade or trade plus cash.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

In search of fillet brazed 1” quill stems or fillet brazed clamp on stems.
Willing to trade for parts or greenbacks


----------



## somethingyoufeel (Mar 25, 2018)

*Sorted*

Sorted, thanks!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

dubrat said:


> Ready for the stupidest wanted ever.
> 
> Wanted to buy
> 
> ...


I haven't seen them typed about on here, but have heard about a German machinist who has done at least one production run of very, very close repros. retrobike might have some leads and failing that, Monkey Wrench Cycles may be able to help with contact.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi there,
I am looking for a decent (i.e. fillet brazed) fork: 1" threaded with around 23cm(!) steerer. Everything else is not that important... Thanks a lot!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

caemis said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking for a decent (i.e. fillet brazed) fork: 1" threaded with around 23cm(!) steerer. Everything else is not that important... Thanks a lot!


Unless you get really lucky, you're practically in unobtainium territory.

Products - Winter Bicycles

forks - bantam bicycle works


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

caemis said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking for a decent (i.e. fillet brazed) fork: 1" threaded with around 23cm(!) steerer. Everything else is not that important... Thanks a lot!


Threaded or threadless?

I have a 1" fork with a super long threaded steerer, but it's a mid to lower end. Looks fine, but it's heavy, and it's TIG welded.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

laffeaux said:


> Threaded or threadless?
> 
> I have a 1" fork with a super long threaded steerer, but it's a mid to lower end. Looks fine, but it's heavy, and it's TIG welded.


Threaded... But for the lower/mid end forks shipping over the pond would make no sense.. Nevertheless, thanks for the offer!

And @jestep: Custom would be an option, but I really would like to testride the bike before I went nuts...


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a fillet frame and fork from the mid 80’s avail.
Send me a pm


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

boardguru said:


> You are absolutely correct about manufacturers of bike components. The Mafac's were mechanical motorcycle brake levers. And the components were touring parts. I still have the cantilever brake just not the levers. As one of mine broke from a crash and were replaced by Suntour levers. Just rying to find these brake levers to make the bike OEM again.


Like many of us think, I too think you are mistakenly remembering Mafac instead of Magura.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope, the cantilever brakes clearly are stamped Mafac. The levers were the same brand . They came on my 1981 Ritchey Mt McKinley.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

boardguru said:


> Nope, the cantilever brakes clearly are stamped Mafac. The levers were the same brand . They came on my 1981 Ritchey Mt McKinley.


Are these wat you re looking for::
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAKE-LEVERS-BIKE-CITY-VINTAGE-CANTILEVER-LEVER-SET-WEINMANN-MAFAC-RETRO-CYCLE/122604416992

Fisher and Kelly were the US distributor for Magura levers, so the vast majority of bikes came with Magura levers. Tomiselli was as an option too, but generally used when trying to avoid Fisher/Kelly. I have never seen Mafac levers on a mountain bike.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Are these wat you re looking for::
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAKE-LEVE...R-SET-WEINMANN-MAFAC-RETRO-CYCLE/122604416992


Probably more these ones if you can find them:

VeloBase.com - Component: MAFAC Ville VDA (plastic levers)

Mafac made a few cantis, but none as cute as these little fellas:

VeloBase.com - Component: MAFAC Jacky

Grumps


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Caemis, may or not help, but I have a 1985 Mt Fuji (made in Japan) frame, fork, headset, BB in 20 or 21". Fillet, threaded fork. Also a 1985 Schwinn High Sierra (made in Japan). with a threaded, Unicrown, Unicrown fork.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

uncle grumpy said:


> probably more these ones if you can find them:
> 
> velobase.com - component: Mafac ville vda (plastic levers)
> 
> ...


want


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

colker1 said:


> want


I think I can help you with these levers. If you can't get them in the states let me know, I'll send them over... And I might be able to get the right brakes as well.

@fos'l: the Mt Fuji sounds interesting but I just need a fork not a complete frame set...


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone have an old Suntour XC Sport rear derailleur? (1986 Trek 850) I think I stripped the threads on the bolt that holds the clutch on...


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

First..... I know I know..... rare as hen's teeth. But I would really like a WTB converted Suntour post for a Phoenix. 

Can anyone help a guy that really really wants to ride this Phoenix because he has been looking for one for pushing 15 years?  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking for a small(er) sized frame to build up for my 12yr old son. Rockhopper? Something steel? Something more exotic? I'm open!

Thx - Rich


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a 15" Rockhopper with a Rock Shox Judy SL ready to sell.

If interested, PM me for pics & more info.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Retro Dude said:


> I have a 15" Rockhopper with a Rock Shox Judy SL ready to sell.
> 
> If interested, PM me for pics & more info.


PM'd.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a 1-inch Tioga T-bone stem (black) in either a 130mm or possibly 120mm length. Rise in the neighborhood of 5 to 7 degrees. And in good condition.

I'm looking for the exact stem pictured below, preferably in similar condition. The stem below is 140mm, which is too long. I'd gladly trade the pictured stem for a shorter version, or will trade wallet-sized portraits of US Presidents.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Anyone have a spare Ringle Moby seat post - 26.8mm, black, in very good condition - that you're itching to part with?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

laffeaux said:


> Anyone have a spare Ringle Moby seat post - 26.8mm, black, in very good condition - that you're itching to part with?


Hey Eric I have a decent Moby, but in silver 26.8 may not fit the bill, you could paint it? It'd be a VRC deal. Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> Hey Eric I have a decent Moby, but in silver 26.8 may not fit the bill, you could paint it? It'd be a VRC deal. Cheers
> Benjamin


Thanks! I'm going to hold out of black. It completes a theme.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This shouldn't be so hard, but in several months I've not managed to find a Shimano Deore XT M732 rear hub with 36 holes. This is the 7 speed version of the hub and the hard part is the 36 holes.

Update: Found this on eBay after 4 months of searching!


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> This shouldn't be so hard, but in several months I've not managed to find a Shimano Deore XT M732 rear hub with 36 holes. This is the 7 speed version of the hub and the hard part is the 36 holes.


Pretty sure I have one or two in 36h, no skewers though if I recall. Have to double check the pile of bike parts.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

wesMAmyke said:


> Pretty sure I have one or two in 36h, no skewers though if I recall. Have to double check the pile of bike parts.


That would be great. This is for a rather historic bike: Ross Shafer's personal Salsa #37.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Looking for:

17.5" Yeti FRO, 91 and older.
15" WTB Phoenix

Trade bait:

19.5" unpainted Brazed Steelman


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> That would be great. This is for a rather historic bike: Ross Shafer's personal Salsa #37.


No luck with the 36h hub, only have a 36h m730 front. Have both variations of hub shell and axle width in 732 hubs, but both are 32h.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

wesMAmyke said:


> No luck with the 36h hub, only have a 36h m730 front. Have both variations of hub shell and axle width in 732 hubs, but both are 32h.


Ah, bummer. Thank you for looking.

I think 36H became much less common with M732 versus M730.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I think I have a 36h 7 speed XT hubset f&r. Not sure if it's exactly M732. IIRC it's not a HG lockring, it's the external thread (IG?). Can dig around my basement and get some picks if/when I find them.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Feldybikes said:


> I think I have a 36h 7 speed XT hubset f&r. Not sure if it's exactly M732. IIRC it's not a HG lockring, it's the external thread (IG?). Can dig around my basement and get some picks if/when I find them.


I think you could run both on M732. Otherwise M730 was 6 speed with the external lock ring. If you find something I'd be very interested so I can finish Ross' bike. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I went down to the dungeon and found my box of old hubs but not the ones I was looking for. Sorry, my bad. Must've gotten rid of them. I'll let you know if they somehow materialize.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Feldybikes said:


> I went down to the dungeon and found my box of old hubs but not the ones I was looking for. Sorry, my bad. Must've gotten rid of them. I'll let you know if they somehow materialize.


Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey DC,

I know not exactly, but I have a have a nicely built M732 (7 speed) laced to a Mavic M-231 in very good shape. Yes, it's 32 hole, but....worse case it's yours for shipping cost. dig it and best to you, the hunt for the bob-tail is always


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr. Claus said:


> Hey DC,
> 
> I know not exactly, but I have a have a nicely built M732 (7 speed) laced to a Mavic M-231 in very good shape. Yes, it's 32 hole, but....worse case it's yours for shipping cost. dig it and best to you, the hunt for the bob-tail is always


Thanks for the generous offer! I'm looking specifically for 36H because I have a Bontrager cut-down rim in that count which is a match for an existing front wheel. I guess if I could come up with a 32H Bontrager cut down my life would be a lot simpler, but that is asking a lot to begin with.


----------



## Silverhair (Jun 24, 2018)

*** FOUND ** WTB older 26 x 1.75 wheelset*

**FOUND**

Scored a sweet pair, thanks everyone!

Building up a bar bike, need a decent wheelset with nutted axles suitable for late '80s mtb with 5 speed Shimano cassette...120mm? Looking to spend <$100 shipped, I am halfway between GJ and Crested Butte, CO if you're close enough for a fly-by.


----------



## StevieDT (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a roll of yellow Shimano brake housing. not sure of the vintage but it's yellow. also have white.



tductape said:


> Starting a new project and looking for some missing bits.
> 
> Seek in good to great condition. All proper for 1983:
> 
> ...


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

I'm seeking a 80mm 1/18" steerer fork with v brake bosses to replace my dead 1996 Judy XC. Thanks.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

CRXPilot said:


> I'm seeking a 80mm 1/18" steerer fork with v brake bosses to replace my dead 1996 Judy XC. Thanks.


how long do you need the steerer to be?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*WTB: Suntour XC-Pro Headset*

Looking for a 1" Suntour XC-Pro Grease Guard Headset.

Thanks


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

stingray230sx said:


> how long do you need the steerer to be?


6.5" and up.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd be interested in a silver set of Dia-Compe 986s.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

drew54 said:


> I'd be interested in a silver pair of Dia-Compe 986s.


Have a new set. Wouldn't be able to verify if they've scratched themselves living in the Big Box of Brakes for years without opening the bag.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Hayes 22mm Calipers*

If anyone has any old Hayes 22mm mount brake calipers just lying around (with or without levers and M/C), I'd be interested.

Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a Cross frameset in the range of 56cm ST - something like Rock Lobster, Bontrager, ...
Maybe you have something to share in the shed.

Cheers and best wishes from Berlin,
M.


----------



## Suicidepan (Jun 26, 2018)

If any one has a Simplex SJA103 front derailleur they are willing to sell I`m looking for one in good working order to NOS condition.


----------



## SteelAppeal (Jun 11, 2018)

*Ritchey McKinley specs*



boardguru said:


> Nope, the cantilever brakes clearly are stamped Mafac. The levers were the same brand . They came on my 1981 Ritchey Mt McKinley.


In an effort to help you recreate originality I wanted to let you know some 'net research shows the Ritchey McKinley model was introduceed in 1982 as shown in this Mountainbike Flyer signed by Gary Fisher: https://ritchey.vintagebicycledatabase.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1982/MountainBikes1982_102.jpg

I have a Ritchey stamped with a 1981 serial number but it has the "Ritchey Mountainbike" decal and those models weren't introduced until 1982 so maybe you have the same situation.

The 1982 model was spec'd with Mafac tandem brakes but Magura brake levers as shown on this 1982 catalog page from the same website:








I guess it's possible they couldn't get the Magura levers they needed so substituted the Mafacs or yours were replaced somewhere along the way but the catalog specs show Magura levers.

Maybe someone who was around the shop at that time can clarify if they would've subbed parts on non-custom bikes and if serials were stamped for years prior to model releases due to release schedules or some other reason.

Hope this helps.


----------



## luwabra (Jan 22, 2018)

*1986 Bridgestone MB2 19"*

Im considering selling a 1986 bridgestone MB2 19" that is dead stock and an EASY 8.5+++ /10 its freaken ridiculous how nice this is. green/red color It has original tires that are great and not dry rot at all. I'll grab a pic tonight or pm me


----------



## Suicidepan (Jun 26, 2018)

WTB Early Ritchey fillet brazed bull moose bars in nickel finish with 22.2mm quill. If anyone has these handlebars for sale please send me a pm with pictures, handlebar width measurement & price. I am located in the S.F. Bay Area.


----------



## Jeprex (Aug 3, 2018)

*Kona P2 26 v-Brake QR*

Hello from Norway.
I desperately need a Kona P2 fork to my Kona Kula 1996 project. V-brake 26"
AC minimum 42, took off one Judy XC.
is there anyone for sale out there ??I paid good !!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Pretty sure I have not posted this yet, apologies if this is a repeat...

Wanted:

NOS/Mint Ritchey Vantage Pro 32 Hole "6061" stickered version
NOS/Mint Ritchey Vantage Comp 28 Hole "6061" stickered version


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

Jeprex said:


> Hello from Norway.
> I desperately need a Kona P2 fork to my Kona Kula 1996 project. V-brake 26"
> AC minimum 42, took off one Judy XC.
> is there anyone for sale out there ??I paid good !!


I have this one, stamped 99 on the steerer tube


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

CRXPilot said:


> 6.5" and up.


sorry been recovering from a surgery

red judy has 7.5" steerer
white fudy has 7" steerer

the red DH needs a decal [left lower missing] its as I got it on a bike I am redoing except I cleaned and relubed with fresh slickoleum

the white judy received new oem 80mm damper [drilled for the 8mm retaining bolts, titanium from Toronto cycles] and a new oem set of type three springs


----------



## Jeprex (Aug 3, 2018)

Sweet,do you know the AC ? 
Do you sell and send to Norway ?


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, i measure 410mm AC, sorry i see you need 420mm?


----------



## Jeprex (Aug 3, 2018)

Price ink sending ?


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

Jeprex said:


> Price ink sending ?


I am asking 100$ usd for the p2 and matching velocity stem
Email or pm me your post code and i can get you a shipping quote
[email protected]


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking for anything specialized from 96 back. Clothing, parts, bikes etc. Let me know what you have.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Steve Adams said:


> Looking for anything specialized from 96 back. Clothing, parts, bikes etc. Let me know what you have.


This pair of bib shorts from about 1996 has been worn many dozens of times, but if you're a big fan, then you probably can't resist:









Ok that was a joke. (Unless you really want it, then I'm 100% serious) I do also have this windbreaker which is from 1993 or so I'd guess?? It has a Suntour logo on it, anway, and the sleeves date back to the last time neon was cool.









Pm if interested.


----------



## Suicidepan (Jun 26, 2018)

I`m still looking for a set of early Ritchey fillet brazed Bullmoose bars with the original nickel finish & larger 22.2 quill size if anyone has some for sale


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone have a GT Bologna fork with a long steering tube? 9+ inches long.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, for my newest project I am after a decent high rise quill stem, such as a Salsa P7 preferable with 1 1/8" steerer. But I will consider everything with up to 120mm and between 25° and 53° 

Cheers!


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking for a WTB Grease Guard rear hub in 40 or 48 hole preferably in black.
I have lots to trade.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm currently looking for:
Silver 27.0 Ritchey seatpost with just the TR logo
Black or silver 26.8 Ritchey seatpost
WTB black 27.2 seatpost
90s Ritchey Logic triple crankset, 175 arm length


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

drew54 said:


> I'm currently looking for:
> Silver 27.0 Ritchey seatpost with just the TR logo
> Black or silver 26.8 Ritchey seatpost
> WTB black 27.2 seatpost
> 90s Ritchey Logic triple crankset, 175 arm length


I've got a Ritchey crank in 175mm. Decent shape, some heel rub to logo.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi - Looking for some parts:

- Shimano XT BR-M732 cantilevers in black

- Shimano black chainrings for FC-M730 cranks

- Suntour XC Pro cantilevers in black


Thanks


----------



## SimplySycles1 (Oct 10, 2018)

chuckha62 said:


> If anyone has any old Hayes 22mm mount brake calipers just lying around (with or without levers and M/C), I'd be interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chuck


are you still looking for these, i am pretty sure i have a complete set or maybe two.

Ruben


----------



## dennydeldeza (Nov 6, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> Looking for:
> 
> 17.5" Yeti FRO, 91 and older.
> 15" WTB Phoenix
> ...


Are you still looking for a 15" Phoenix? I have a '96(?) that is too small for me...


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

yes


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*Wanted- Old School Syncos Seatpost Cradle- Lower cradle*

I have an old Ti Syncros seat post that I want to bring back to life- I seemed to have lost the lower cradle.
Anyone have this part or an old syncs post that they don't care about?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Thomson saddle rail clamps will fit the radius of the Syncros post perfectly and will get you on the trail. Sorry for the pic. It's almost 15 years old.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Currently I am looking for a Tange MTB fork that is 1 inch threaded. Minimum steering tube 200 mm.
Name your price.

I can trade a lugged 83 Tange 196mm fork.
I also have a pair of threadless Univega racelite forks that I can measure if anyone is interested.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi there,

I am looking for two things:

1. a Ventana El Toro Singlespeed from 1994/95 as described by Robert Ives in dirtrag a while ago (any information, pics, etc. will be appreciated)

2. dedicated single speed mountain frame in the 18/19" area (steel or ti) from the late 80s to early 2000s

Thanks,
M.


----------



## Estuche (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Looking for...

Stem: either Cook Bros VGS or Moots Ti, in 1" quill style

Derailleur: either Paul or Precision billet proshift, rear only

Cheers,


----------



## ladeekus (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a few thumb shifters. Let me know via pm if interested.
Two sets of Suntour 7 speed xcpro.
One Shimano Deore xt 7sp. Rear only
One set of Suntour power control 7speed.
Suntour shifters are 1 slightly used and new. Deore and power control are used great shape.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Interested in your suntour shifters (both power control and xc pro). I sent a pm. you can get ahold of me at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Interested in your shifters. sent you a PM. [email protected] also works.



ladeekus said:


> I have a few thumb shifters. Let me know via pm if interested.
> Two sets of Suntour 7 speed xcpro.
> One Shimano Deore xt 7sp. Rear only
> One set of Suntour power control 7speed.
> ...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted 1994 vintage Profile "Bar None" aluminum handlebar with the Profile logo right and left of bar center. Need it for a period correct build of the actual 1995 GT Bicycle Catalog cover shot frame.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Wanted Either a set of:

grafton speed controllers in silver OR

Paul Stoplights in Black.

Willing to trade silver graftons for black pauls and vice versa or buy outright.

Condition - good usable is what matters most, can show wear and tear, we are talking parts that are over 20 years old.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I found a silver 27.0 Ritchey 210mm seat post that is about 2 inches short for me. I would like to sell or trade for a 300mm or longer. Pictures available upon request.

Also looking for Suntour XC Pro front/rear derailleurs.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

drew54 said:


> ...
> Also looking for Suntour XC Pro front/rear derailleurs.


This XC Pro rear derailleur has been on our local craigslist for a few weeks:
https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bop/d/rear-deraileur-suntour-xc-promtb-road/6801187992.html


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Wanted: Suntour XC Pro brakes for the front, NOS or near-NOS in black. 

Have cash or NOS Shimano BR-M732 NOS brakes in black for trade.

Thanks


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Wanted and willing to trade...

1) Want: SR Laprade 26.8 seatpost - 250mm or longer. Willing to trade my 26.6 x 250 SR Laprade in excellent condition.

2) Want: Ritchey Mountainbikes fillet brazed bullmoose handlebar in silver and with 22.2mm quill - for 1983 Mt. Tam. Will trade my black, alloy one for later Ritchey bike (also 22.2mm).









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

FYI: I have a message in to Nitto to see if this handlebar was recalled. Some have told me it likely way. If so, it won't be available for a trade!


----------



## Powerglider (Dec 17, 2017)

WANTED: Long Rock Shox Judy bolt on crown 9 1/2'' x 1 1/8'' or C/S/S Asm. I have a bunch of MAG/JUDY crowns & parts to trade or Cash.

-John Y.


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

Powerglider said:


> WANTED: Long Rock Shox Judy bolt on crown 9 1/2'' x 1 1/8'' or C/S/S Asm. I have a bunch of MAG/JUDY crowns & parts to trade or Cash.
> 
> -John Y.


Have both a NOS uncut Judy XC steerer/crown, and a long steerer/crown/stanchion assembly from a later Judy or maybe SID.

I'll have to go measure, but I think the NOS one is 10" at least.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi there, I am looking for another vintage Rock Lobster frame(set) matchin my 6ft height - any info is much appreciated. Thanks! M.


----------



## Powerglider (Dec 17, 2017)

wesMAmyke said:


> Have both a NOS uncut Judy XC steerer/crown, and a long steerer/crown/stanchion assembly from a later Judy or maybe SID.
> 
> I'll have to go measure, but I think the NOS one is 10" at least.


PM Sent... -jy


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Looking for an Ibis titanium stem, threadless 1-1/8", for a Bow-Ti build.


----------



## Powerglider (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking For:

Grip Shift SRT-800 shift covers and or cover/grip set. Used in good condition from a cracked pair of X-Rays under your bench would work too.

Thanks in advance... -John Y.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Want_ 1in threaded headset. Preferably King 2nut but could do w/ something else. Have lots of stuff here.. from a suntour xc 26.4 seatpost to control tech ahead 1in stem 135/10 in silver. dia compe ss7 brake levers. 
I could buy it too....


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Powerglider said:


> Looking For:
> 
> Grip Shift SRT-800 shift covers and or cover/grip set. Used in good condition from a cracked pair of X-Rays under your bench would work too.
> 
> Thanks in advance... -John Y.


I saw a set of shifters over @ www.bikerecyclery.com that may interest you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

*Rock shox judy xcl hydra triple crown*

WTB or trade: 
I need both crowns and steerer or at least a top crown for a ('99?) Shox Judy XLC Hydra. It has 28mm stanchions and a double crown. The top crown was available in three different configuration - regular (flat), medium (about 1" of drop), LMK what you have-
THANKS!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking for an upper link mount for old Girvin linkage forks. Son wants to keep his Girvin but he really needs a shorter stem so hoping with an upper link mount I can fit on an aftermarket stem.


----------



## Thaiguy (May 6, 2016)

ISO Titus Cyborgs - full suspension design prior to racer-x... were used as rental bikes at poison spider around 96, came in aluminum and titanium, while bikes or just the derailleur hangar!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Looking for a set of late 90's SRAM carbon v-brake levers. There are at least two models, IIRC one was labeled 9.0, the other was 9.0sl.

These, and these.

Either will work, and ideally I'd buy a few sets if I could.

PM me or hit me direct: mike dot curiak at gmail dot com

Thanks.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a Paul front derailleur they want to part with?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Does anyone have a Paul front derailleur they want to part with?


They hit ebay from time to time if you want to set an alert but you're looking at $$$ for one.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

jestep said:


> They hit ebay from time to time if you want to set an alert but you're looking at $$$ for one.


Yeah... It's for a project and is the only 34.9 front derailleur I know of that fully disassembles. Plus, it's Paul. Any other candidates?


----------



## camtwo69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking for a nice set of Shimano XT pedals part # PDM 735 
Thanks for looking


----------



## camtwo69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking for a very nice set of Shimano XT shift levers part # BLM 733 

Thanks for looking


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking for a mid-90's (94-96) Stumpjumper Frame & Fork (rigid), steel. Size 18" or 19" please. Thank you!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Anyone have a tandem they'd like to move? Love to be able to share my passion with my autistic son. Must be able to box and ship. PM me.





EDIT:
Found one!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*For Sale*

Cleaning-out the Vintage bin:
1) Tektro 165mm rotors, for Avid BBDB mechanical disc x2 - straight, with 45 miles $25/shipped to USA

2) Shimano XTR FC-M952 Octalink 175mm w/ Spider - no chainrings, $50/shipped to USA

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Suntour XC-II pedals for trade, 1/2" for 9/16"

These are in really good shape for a rider: chrome spindles are not spider-webbed or rusty; bearings are smooth; the cages are scuffed, but not dented or scratched.

For some reason that is beyond me, these 1/2" ones consistently go for about 50% more on ebay, being sought-after by the vintage BMX crowd. I'm willing to trade straight across for something in equally good or better condition, but with the larger spindle. I'm keeping my dust caps, so you can keep yours.

PM me if interested.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I am in search of a black WTB TXC 27.2 aluminum seatpost.

Please PM if you have one.


----------



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

Looking for the OEM Tomaselli black diamond pattern grips for a 1986 Specialized Rockhopper. I have an all-original (except tires) bike but the grips have started to split. Anyone holding?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

iamkeith said:


> Suntour XC-II pedals for trade, 1/2" for 9/16"
> 
> These are in really good shape for a rider: chrome spindles are not spider-webbed or rusty; bearings are smooth; the cages are scuffed, but not dented or scratched.
> 
> ...


I have two pair. One is in the shape you are looking for the other is more of a rider or needs the black cage refinished. I'll get photos soon.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Judy XC preload knob 98-99ish I believe.
One knob jumped ship, wth? 
Hex on top of shaft seems to be 10.25mm.
One matching my other or a pair of some other sought.

Thank you for looking.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanmcoats (Aug 20, 2020)

Looking for Deore MT60 or M550 cranksets and 7 Speed thumb shifters

Thank you!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Howdy all, looking for MTB tires. Would love a pair of those Panaracer Timbuk 2 repros (that MOMBAT/First Flight carried a number of years back) but basically any 26" gumwall MTB tire of the relative era would suffice (mid-80s to mid-90s).

Let me know if you have any you want to sell!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Adding to this, probably unlikely anyone will have one, but I need a vintage portage strap compatable with braze-ons. Let me know if you have an extra one kicking around!


----------



## emrahbouche (Oct 3, 2020)

*Manitou sherman slider*

I am looking for a replacement lower crown and steerer for Manitou sherman sliders. Any help would be appreciated. . .


----------



## Vesatoro (Oct 30, 2020)

A Cannondale M600 (photo attached) which was almost completely re-specced, was stolen from me 1998. This year I found a nice similar frame as for a starting point, and wish to build a homage for that bike, that was my first real quality mountain bike. For some practical reasons, of course it will not be 100% the same, but hopefully near 90%. I have found most of the main visual components, but one important thing is still missing, that is *Club Roost I-Beam stem for 1 1/4 threadless steerer tube*, so if anyone knows where to get one, that would make me very happy man. Also *Manitou Mach 5 SX fork / parts* would help alot.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I am rebuilding a few old Bridgestones.
I am still looking for Ritchey Logic Crankset from the early 90s.
I am interested in either the 110/74 or 94/58. Silver or gray. I'll take chain rings and individual arms too.

I am also looking for 1 inch Ritchey cable hanger.
Honestly I am interest in anything Bridgestone you have collecting dust and want to sell. I could also use Ritchey forks, quill stems and seatposts.

Let me know what you have.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

drew54 said:


> I am rebuilding a few old Bridgestones.
> I am still looking for Ritchey Logic Crankset from the early 90s.
> I am interested in either the 110/74 or 94/58. Silver or gray. I'll take chain rings and individual arms too.
> 
> ...


I got rid of much of my Bridgestone stash, but may still have a few things kicking around from those days. I believe I have one of the QR seat binders with the removable handle from my 88 or 89 MB1, a Ritchey seat post from my 88 MB1, some SR low-fat track pedals from one of my MB1s, and some Deore thumbies from a MB3. I also have a spare Koski fork from my 89 MB-1 but I don't think I'm ready to let that go yet.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

drew54 said:


> I am rebuilding a few old Bridgestones.
> I am still looking for Ritchey Logic Crankset from the early 90s.
> I am interested in either the 110/74 or 94/58. Silver or gray. I'll take chain rings and individual arms too.
> 
> ...


I might have some old Ritchey Logic canti levers in the bin if that' something you need.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

PMs sent.


----------



## MLCOakland (Sep 22, 2015)

WTB: 1" Ritchey fork (or similar Koski, etc.). I am "restoring" an early 90s Ibis and looking for a period-correct fork. Minimum steerer length is ~145mm (head tube is 109mm) threaded, or I'll entertain Threadless also.

Thanks!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

drew54 said:


> I am rebuilding a few old Bridgestones.
> I am still looking for Ritchey Logic Crankset from the early 90s.
> I am interested in either the 110/74 or 94/58. Silver or gray. I'll take chain rings and individual arms too.
> 
> ...


have 1" cable hanger have blk or silver + logic cantis


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

rismtb said:


> have 1" cable hanger have blk or silver + logic cantis


Sending a PM


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm going to post a wanted ad here even though I've been contacted by 3 different scammers.

*joseh111*
Banned
Joined 21 d ago

*goldema20
Registered*
Joined 3 mo ago
2 Posts

*Coleman01*
Registered
Joined 17 d ago

Looking for a rear Rock Shox Super Deluxe trunnion mount shock for a GT STS/LTS


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm searching for a Salsa P7 stem. 22.2 quill and 25.4 bars.

Let me know what you have.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Brazed 22.2mm quil stem 10-15 degree rise 130-135mm please.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Ran across some Avid Single Digit 7 V Brakes the other day. Also have SRAM 8 or 9 Speed Grip Shifters and late 90's XT Rear Derailleur. if anyone needs them.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking for a complete XTR 952 group minus brakes and shifters. Looking for both derailleurs, crank, hubs, cassette and whatever else was available. Going on a 95 rockhopper A1 FS comp. Also looking for a 1" stem early 90s suspension fork in great condition. Was there 1" threadless setups available? I have my first ever MTB and I want to update it with some new shiny bits.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, 1" Threadless was a thing, I've seen a few 1" Marzocchi z2's on eBay over the last few months. Would be my choice for a front fork as they are bulletproof compared to most others. That's the setup I have on my old bianchi. Only tough part was getting a 1" Threadless stem I liked. Ended up getting a 1-1/8" moots ti beam and shimmed it to 1". Works like a charm.

Might want to keep an eye out online for full bikes with xtr 952. Might be cheaper than buying piece by piece. Chances are you'll get a really nice frame and fork out of the deal as well prebuilt wheels.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Steve Adams said:


> I am looking for a complete XTR 952 group minus brakes and shifters. Looking for both derailleurs, crank, hubs, cassette and whatever else was available. Going on a 95 rockhopper A1 FS comp. Also looking for a 1" stem early 90s suspension fork in great condition. Was there 1" threadless setups available? I have my first ever MTB and I want to update it with some new shiny bits.


Your 1in options are basically RS quadra, judy, indy which is total garbage, and the very first generation SID which IMO is still the best 1in fork made for XC style riding. Manitou and Marzocchi both made a bunch of 1in forks as well, Marz z1, z2, z3 in various flavors and Marz was even making the marathon and XC comp I believe up to around 2005 but the later ones were taller. They would not be my choice for a 1995 bike, the front end will be way up. None of the good ones are easy to find or cheap these days, setup ebay watches would be my recommendation. I sold a 1998 1in SID for like $500 a few years ago, I still have 2 on my bontragers, and a marz Z2 on my rock lobster, but they are damn hard to find these days and servicing beyond seals and wipers is getting tough for the RS stuff.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

jestep said:


> Your 1in options are basically RS quadra, judy, indy which is total garbage, and the very first generation SID which IMO is still the best 1in fork made for XC style riding. Manitou and Marzocchi both made a bunch of 1in forks as well, Marz z1, z2, z3 in various flavors and Marz was even making the marathon and XC comp I believe up to around 2005 but the later ones were taller. They would not be my choice for a 1995 bike, the front end will be way up. None of the good ones are easy to find or cheap these days, setup ebay watches would be my recommendation. I sold a 1998 1in SID for like $500 a few years ago, I still have 2 on my bontragers, and a marz Z2 on my rock lobster, but they are damn hard to find these days and servicing beyond seals and wipers is getting tough for the RS stuff.


Thanks for the information. Yeah the sid is a sweet fork. I have a set of manitou SX titaniums on my specialized. I LOVE them. Ultra light, great damping and just super comfortable.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

I have been looking for a nice rigid fork 26" 1" threaded steer tube ~150mm. would like the A to C to be around 400mm I have an early 90's Serotta atx that had a mag 21 that I replaced with a Soma fork but it has A to C of 425 and it is too much and looks goofy as heck.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Try bikeman.com - I've purchased 1" forks from them over the past few years


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

fatchanceti said:


> Try bikeman.com - I've purchased 1" forks from them over the past few years


thanks they just have a Carver and was hoping for something a little nicer. it also is 410mm and really would like something closer to 400mm.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a Tange MTB 144 mm threaded.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

drew54 said:


> I have a Tange MTB 144 mm threaded.


steer tube might be just short at 144mm. what is the A to C measurement. photos? thanks


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I have an early serotta built pro flex frame and fork. The frame has a stuck post and was damaged over the years by people trying to get the post out (unsuccessfully). I removed the fork years ago thinking I would repurpose in a future build and still have it sitting in my garage. I will check the AC but I can tell you it’s short and a pretty nice old steel fork.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Okay just took some measurements. AC = 15.5” (395 mm which sounds right for 91/92 vintage). Threaded steerer is 5.25” long. Straight blade made in the USA.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

N10S said:


> Okay just took some measurements. AC = 15.5” (395 mm which sounds right for 91/92 vintage). Threaded steerer is 5.25” long. Straight blade made in the USA.


dang exactly what i was looking for but steer tube too short.that is like 133mm uggg...thanks for looking.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

You bet. I am sure you will find the right solution. 395-400mm forks used to be easy to find but not so much anymore. Obviously the custom route with Groovycycleworls or Waltworks are an option but expensive.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

It may be easier to extend that steerer tube than to find "the perfect fork"


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Blackies Pasture said:


> It may be easier to extend that steerer tube than to find "the perfect fork"


how does one safely do that? thanks


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

N10S said:


> You bet. I am sure you will find the right solution. 395-400mm forks used to be easy to find but not so much anymore. Obviously the custom route with Groovycycleworls or Waltworks are an option but expensive.


Waltworks looks really nice but they are $500 for a fork and GCW says they only sell complete bikes..


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Never extended a steerer but I could imagine taking a piece of steel pipe to a machinist and have one end threaded then turn down the other end to slip into the existing steerer and have it pinned and brazed? Alternatively maybe a steel insert placed into the existing steerer then brazed in place and a threaded piece slipped over the extended pipe and brazed? Safety for this kind of use would be critical though.

I am interested in how this is done as well.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I bought a used segmented crown WaltWorks 29er fork years ago. It was one of the best riding rigid steel forks I have owned. The early 90’s Bontrager rigid fork with alloy crown and bolt on legs also rode well. Sometimes scoring an old complete bike to rob parts and fork off of might be an angle?


----------



## Wolverine1094 (Dec 4, 2021)

I just bought a very nice Invicta chromoly fork on eBay and the guy has more of them…it’s new, chrome, weighs 1.9 pounds(861g)…which is not bad and only cost me about $75 shipped. It has a 200 mm steered that’s threaded so if you have a smaller sized frame you could probably even go threadless. I put mine on an old Klein Fervor and it rides very nice. Just for reference my KHS with a Tange Prestige butted fork and 120 mm steered weighs 680g and that’s about the lightest fork I have come across…even the Marin Rockstars are 750g (posted). Those are also nice forks if you can find one but they cost well over $100. The Invicta is rim brake only…I would jump on it before they are gone.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Wolverine1094 said:


> I just bought a very nice Invicta chromoly fork on eBay and the guy has more of them…it’s new, chrome, weighs 1.9 pounds(861g)…which is not bad and only cost me about $75 shipped. It has a 200 mm steered that’s threaded so if you have a smaller sized frame you could probably even go threadless. I put mine on an old Klein Fervor and it rides very nice. Just for reference my KHS with a Tange Prestige butted fork and 120 mm steered weighs 680g and that’s about the lightest fork I have come across…even the Marin Rockstars are 750g (posted). Those are also nice forks if you can find one but they cost well over $100. The Invicta is rim brake only…I would jump on it before they are gone.


do have a photo of it mounted? thanks. Not sure I want chrome but it might work.


----------



## Wolverine1094 (Dec 4, 2021)

jadmt said:


> do have a photo of it mounted? thanks. Not sure I want chrome but it might work.


Axel to crown race is roughly 15 1/4” (listed in auction as 400mm) which is the same as my Marin Team Issue with the butted Rockstar fork…I decided to not cut down the top of the steerer tube yet since this frame is a bit small for me and I wanted to try the extra height but it’s potentially dangerous having the quill stem that high and not close to the headtube…(curious if I am right about this or if it’s ok since the quill stem is inserted at full length into chromoly steerer) this model originally came with a chrome rigid fork so I kind of lucked out in that regard. Listing title for this fork has “Invicta 26” fork NOS”, again for a NOS butted chromoly fork with the right suspension corrected design in 1” and a 200mm steerer for $75 shipped is a bargain…this seller even has options with crown race size…I got the smaller diameter to be able to use my old threaded headset.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking for a high rise Answer A-tac stem 1-1/4" 100-120mm stem


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

delete


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

Want to build a wheelset for converting an older hardtail to gravel frankenbike - looking for a set (front and rear) of high-ish end hubs in great condition that need an exciting new life.


100x9mm QR front/ 135x9mm QR rear
Shimano 9 speed HG compatible
Disc (centerlock preferred)
32 hole
Silver, polished gunmetal, or shiny black preferred, but will consider wacky colors!

Whatcha got?


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

WTB : 1995-97 Cannondale M frame set 16" (M500 or above)


----------



## Norcal7 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi All, I'm starting my next vintage custom MTB project. (Winter project build)

Looking for "26" Sun Ringle- wheelset. 
32 hole 9 speed
Rim brakes only 135mm/100mm 

Looking for the right set. 

Respectfully,
Norcal7


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

gsteitz said:


> WTB : 1995-97 Cannondale M frame set 16" (M500 or above)











cannondale m2000 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


Bike is in fair shape. Has not been used for a few years. $200 or B/O



syracuse.craigslist.org


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Retro Dude said:


> cannondale m2000 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Bike is in fair shape. Has not been used for a few years. $200 or B/O
> ...



Thanks! This looks to be a 1993 so a bit earlier than what I'm looking for, but definitely appreciate the share.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Longshot...Looking for a, or pair, of Hope #4 C2 brake calipers......


----------

